# Waiting till the new year - TTC January 2014!



## Tmb0047

Hello :)

I'm looking for a few buddies who are waiting till the new year to start TTC. 

I have PCOS and am going to spend the next few months trying to regulate my cycles and figure out my body. 

We will be trying for our 4th and final baby.

Any ladies wanted to be buddies please feel free to post :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Still looking for some buddies :) Please join me!


----------



## aoife2013

Hi there tmb0047! 
I am hoping to TTC at the end of December 2013 so that is close to your date! The plan is for 31st Dec as the beginning of TTC but of course it all depends on cycles and what not as mine are all out of whack even with BCPs :(


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello aoife! Thanks for joining me :) My name is Tasha.

Id say december 31 and january 1 are close enough for us to be buddies in this waiting game! How long are your cycles right now? I finished up with breast feeding my youngest about 2 1/2 months ago. I got AF for the first time since his birth during the weening process. I have PCOS and have stupid long cycle...like 100 days plus! I researched an herb called vitex and started taking it about 35 days in to my cycle...to my surprise AF showed up on CD68 :) I'm on CD7 now and am hoping for a 45 day or less cycle....I'd be super happy with that! 

What's your story?


----------



## _Meep_

Me me me!! We are going to start trying for our first in January ... totally terrified - like you, I am going to try to get my cycle in tip-top condition beforehand, as it is a little irregular at the moment. Hope it all goes smoothly for you.

Meep. x


----------



## lauraloo24

I'll join you :D I'm WTT my first in January and in the meantime, I've come off the pill, am starting tracking, trying to lose some more weight (nearly lost 2 stone so far but still plenty more to go haha) and taking prenatals. Only 12 weeks till the end of the year ladies, exciting!!!! xx


----------



## _Meep_

Have you started tracking yet? I really want to try it, as I have this stupid worry that I'm not ovulating (even though most signs my body gives out tell me that I am), but I'm really scared that it will just make me MORE confused!! If you've started already, how is it going? Are your results easy to understand?

Meep. x


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello! Great to have ome buddies in here! 

Meep and Laura - I track my cycles on fertilityfriend.com. It's a free website and it is very useful. With my PCOS I typically only get AF maybe twice a year. Currently I am temping as well as taking OPKs in order to catch ovulation so we know when to be careful. I am taking an herb called vitex in hopes that is will help with my cycle. I took it last cycle and AF cam after taking it for about 20 days. It's cycle I've been taking it since CD1 and I'm hoping to have a cycle of 45 days or less....I'm on CD14 right now :)

Why are you both waiting till January? We are waiting because my husband works extremely long hours all summer so we would like to have a fall/winter baby so that he will be able to be around more.

Very excited t have to both here with me....I was getting lonely :) BTW, my name is Tasha and I from Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## _Meep_

Hi!! 

Sounds like a great website - I am totally obsessed with my cycles at the moment so I will definitely check that out. At the moment I am just keeping (rather amateur) records of them on my phone!

Good luck with the temping. I really think I should start doing that. I don't have PCOS, but I am never really sure when I'm about to ovulate, or exactly how long my LP is.

Is that Agnus Castus? I've heard brilliant things about it - amazing really, the power of nature and all that. Lots of people with quite severe cycle lengths have got them down to a pretty average sort of span by taking it. Really hope it works well for you!!
Sounds like it's working already!

We are waiting until January because we both want the new year to be a new start for us, mainly. 2013 has been, to be honest, a bit crap! I've also got a bit of studying to complete by the end of October. January 1, 2014, just seemed a sensible time to get going!

Meep. x


----------



## JT2013

Me too! I just started taking pre natal vitamins as I've had a lot of problems with anaemia and folic acid levels in the past...so want to get a nice store of vitamins before we start...and get one last holiday in! Not too long now!


----------



## lauraloo24

January 2014 is just a date that DH and I agreed on back in June - think it seemed sufficiently long enough away for him at the time haha! But i need a few months to shift a bit more weight. Have started using Fertility Friend as well- I'm terrible at temping though, i keep forgetting and jumping out of bed and then its too late :/ xx


----------



## angiepie

We're TTC as of New Years as well! And I also have PCOS! Number one for us, though.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi ladies, my names Heather and we are hopefully TTC in January for child number 2.
The reason for waiting until then is we both need to lose weight, we have been dieting for 2 weeks so far and I've lost 1 stone (14 pounds) and hubby about 16 pounds.
We did actually start TTC in march this year until august and it didn't really run smoothly so I decided to set a goal of getting my weight down to just under 30 BMI mark and then start trying again, I can continue losing while TTC also.
My cycles are long also :( I did go for about a year where they got pretty normal anything between 31-35 days long but my last 2 cycles have gone crazy again 43 and 46 :(
I'm not currently taking prenatals, I was taking pregnacare conception vitamins from February to august but I'm not sure if I will start taking any again until January yet.


----------



## DreamlnOfBaby

Waiting to try January 2014 for our 1st! DH and I are celebrating our 2-year anniversary this Tuesday! We are waiting to get new insurance coverage before we begin TTC! I am so excited, I have been baby-obsessed! I am extremely interested in aiming for a natural water birth at a birthing center, but we shall see how things go! Don't see how I'm going to make it to January! Time is standing still!

Kendall, St. Louis, MO, USA


----------



## Tmb0047

Jt - good luck getting your body ready :) Hopefully you'll be ready when the time comes and have no trouble conceiving!

Laura - temping is a pain but it does get easier. It's okay to miss a temp here or there. I usually miss 2 a week but it doesn't really affect my chart overall :) Keep at it!

Angie and Jessica - Welcome :) By the looks of your profile pics you are both cat lovers :)

Dream - happy anniversary! It may feel like time is standing still but it will be here before you know it!

Meep - what's up? How are you doing? Vitex is the angus castes. I'm sure hoping I have luck with it! 

Aoife - you still around? How are you?

AFM - had a great Thanksgiving :) Ate a ton! I'm on CD17 and I've started OPKing in order to pinpoint ovulation so we don't end up with a surprise this cycle. No positive yet, but tests are getting darker :) I've been really good with all my vitamins....haven't missed a day yet......and I'm still feeling really good about this cycle!


----------



## faith77

Hello there :),Just found out I am not immune to rubella, so need to skip ttc till 2014 as it's a live vaccine. So we're back wtt mode. I'm spending my free time making loads of chutney :D


----------



## angiepie

Hehe yep I am a crazy cat lady. Absolutely love cats. :)


----------



## _Meep_

Hey tmb and everyone,

Boyfriend and I may well have conceived this month, sort of by accident! I ovulated (based on really strong signs at least) earlier than I thought I was going to and we had been having unprotected sex, so we decided to keep doing it and see what happened! It's a little earlier than we had planned but I can't pretend I wouldn't be happy if I turned out pregnant! I've whipped out my box of prenatals just in case. Pretty excited really - here's hoping!! I guess it's more likely to be negative than positive though - and if it is negative, I think we will just go back to our original plan ... though I have been studying super hard to finish my course and should be done by Halloween!

Meep. x


----------



## jessicasmum

angiepie said:


> Hehe yep I am a crazy cat lady. Absolutely love cats. :)

:haha: this is what I call myself "crazy cat lady", I was just looking last night on The cat's protection website and there was this door mat you could buy that said "a crazy cat lady lives here", I really want to get it now for our new house lol


----------



## Tmb0047

Angie and jes - hehe....hopefully the cats can handle a new cute little baby taking away some of there attention! I had 2 cats. It had to give them away when I found out my daughter was allergic :( We now have a dog...she is a lab husky mix :)

Meep - how exciting :) Ill keep my fx for a little surprise! It's hard to want to prevent when the date really isn't that far off! Way to go with the hard work and possibly being done your course by Halloween. Good for you!

AFM - I think I may have got a positive OPK yesterday (not sure though)...anyway, I was tempted to *forget* to relay this information to DH but in the end my conscious got the best of me and I did let him know, hehe :) I'm so ready but a July baby would be rough as it is a super busy month for DH at work and I wouldn't have him around much to help until the fall so I know it's better to wait for October-March baby as it would mean that DH would have time at home as well as be home from work earlier all winter :) 
I'm not sure if I did O or not. Temp was up a bit this morning but not yet enough to confirm O.....guess Ill just have to wait and see what the next few days bring.


----------



## Tmb0047

Welcome faith! We're you trying prior to finding out about the rubella?

I've attached a link to my fertility friend chart. Not sure if anyone is tracking cycles or not but I highly recommend fertilityfriend.com if you are interested in starting :)


----------



## jessicasmum

I hope my cat will be ok with a baby, he does seem to be a bit worried when he hears a baby cry, I have a 17 month old niece who recently came round and she banged her head and was crying and my cat went rushing over to see if she was ok. I bet this will get very tiresome when he is hearing it morning noon and night though :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies can I join you? I am also waiting until January and you seem a chatty lot who can help me keep sane and refrain from having any oooopsies lol!!

We are ttc number 2 in January, we want a small age gap between our children (we'd like 2 kids or maybe 3 but number 3 in 5-6 years maybe if all goes to plan lol!) but after having an EMCS I have had to make sure I wait til there's an 18 month gap between births so I can hopefully have a vbac! Although now my LG is 6 months old I keep wanting to say "sod it I'll have an ELCS forget the vbac let's just try now" lol!! So I need help reminding myself why I'm waiting lol!

How are all you ladies today? 

I've started taking pregnacare in preparation and I'm going back on slimming world again as of tomorrow just so I can make myself eat a bit healthier really (a few less cakes and pies would do me good!)
I'm also using opks to track my cycles, they have been a bit longer since having Emilia but now seem to be down to O on cd16, today is cd14 and my opk wasn't positive but getting there (any other time of the month opks are completely blank for me). So hopefully it's looking like my cycles are regular. If I do O on cd16 for the next 3 cycles AF should be due Xmas day I think and then we will officially ttc just after new year!


----------



## T8ty

Hey can I buddy up please!!!

:)

Me and my husband are going to be TTC number 2 in January! 

After having my daughter Isabella I went onto the Depo shot and have taken it for a year after my birth control pills made my hair fall out! 

Biggest regret ever as I haven't had any periods since or when I was on the Depo! But I guess it stopped pregnancy so it did what it was suppost to!! 

I have started taking Angus castus and Prenatals!


:)) xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi t8ty, I had the opposite problem with cerazette, one long continuous AF so I stopped taking it after 6 weeks of bleeding and have just been tracking cycles since! But as you said I guess it did stop pregnancy as we couldn't even dtd for those 6 weeks lol!


----------



## T8ty

I just wish I had done more research on the side affects of cerazette and the Depo! My own fault I guess! :S 

Here we are though.. We will all be TTC soon so fx! 

:)) xxx


----------



## Tmb0047

Jes - I'm sure your cats will be fine with the new addition when the time come :)

Bailey - welcome! I love the name Emilia :)I sure hope all goes well and you get your vbac. Can I ask why you had the emcs the your first? Seems like O day is coming right up.....how are you guys preventing may I ask? Also, sorry for you loss. It was angel baby awareness day yesterday was it not?! Way too many little soles lost far too soon.

T8 - I love your daughter middle name (and first). I am Tasha MAE :) I am on angus castus (vitex) as well. I'm hoping it will shorten my stupid long cycles. I've never been on depo but I am not a fan of any birth control really....all the hormones in the pill are what I blame for my issues. Hope you get AF soon so that you will be ready to go in the new year :)

AFM - OPK was negative today. So either I did O yesterday and just caught the tail end of my surge or I geared up to O but mmy body backed down. I guess my next few temps will let me know.


----------



## T8ty

Thanks so much Tmb!! :)) she's named after my sister who passed away at 5 days old :( so its part of her in Isabella! 

We love it too! First thing my father in law said was ' do u realise you spelt may wrong?!?!) silly!! 

I can't wait for us all to start TTC exciting stuff!!! :)) xxx


----------



## hani85

hi ladies can i join u also....
gonna ttc in january 2014 our 2nd, our lil princess maryam is 19 months now so will be over nearly three by the time baby number two is born. we did want a smaller age gap but work got in the way. 
so exicted about ttc in jan i've started prenatal vitamins, exercising and healthy eating tryin to get my bmi into the healthy range before baby comes along. so thats like 8kg to lose....


----------



## _Meep_

Hi ... it's so exciting isn't it?! I can't wait!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Tmb - yeah it was national baby loss awareness day on Tuesday. I find it so unbelievable that so many women suffer a loss during pregnancy or just after and people don't talk about it. I think it should be less taboo seen as it happens to so many of us!
I ended up having an EMCS after being induced. I had high bp and they suspected pre-e so they induced me with the sintocinon drip and 16 hours later after being in the final stage for an hour she just became too distressed. Turns out that I had a rim around my cervix, as well as Emilia having brow presentation so forceps couldn't be used and she was stuck. 
As for contraception at the mo just using condoms and tracking my cycles so avoiding dtd around ovulation too. I did start taking cerazette after Emilia was born but I was just bleeding continuously so I decided it wasn't worth messing up my cycles seen as we would be ttc again so soon. 
How's it coming along with your cycle? Do you think you have already ovulated now? I don't know how you cope with such long cycles, I'd be constantly looking out for AF!

T8ty I love the name Isabella btw. I would have named my daughter that but my SIL beat me to it and named out niece that but spelt with a Z not an S.

Jessica's mum I'm sure your cat will be fine with your baby. I've had my dog 10 years now and I thought he'd be a bit put out with a baby arriving but he's fine with her. He's really gentle, he's just not very interested lol! If she goes near him he turns his nose away like she's a bad smell haha!

Meep have you done a test yet Hun? So exciting!! 

Faith what chutneys have you been making? I love chutneys!! I could buy loads of them from a lack farm shop and just eat the jars haha!
Have you had the vaccine yet then Hun?

How's everyone doing with the healthy eating and weight loss for those of you who are doing that? I'm not doing fabulously lol! But we are skint at the mo due to moving house and I find it really hard to budget my food shop and eat healthy at the same time! Fresh food is so expensive sometimes! Especially as my df is never home so I am essentially buying for one, it means half the fresh stuff I get ends up wasted!


----------



## _Meep_

Hi Bailey,

It's a little early for me to test as (by my calculations at least) AF should arrive on the 27th/28th/29th ... I'm pretty sure I Od on the 13th/14th, so if I conceived, it probably hasn't even implanted yet. I hope I did! Haha. Hope stupid AF doesn't turn up. My longest cycle so far has been 32 days so I guess I should wait until then to do a test, but I am almost 100% positive I Od earlier. The wait is going to kill me, but I don't want to feel disappointed unless I absolutely have to!

I will let you all know what happens!!

If it is positive, I'm going to be such a wreck as I had a first trimester MC when I was young (very young) ... ahhh, it's all so terrifying!!

Meep. x


----------



## jessicasmum

Bailey: what breed is your dog? my cat is a very strange cat he does little things like a dog would do like chase his tail when he's playing, lick your face and when the post comes he does this cute thing and runs and sits on it until you pick it up :haha: The woman we got him from when he was a kitten said he use to sleep with the dogs so I think he must of got some tricks off them lol


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's so cute Jessica's mum!! What an awesome cat!! My dog (he's Bailey, I use his name as my username lol) is a golden retriever. He's almost 11 now so I think he's a bit cantankerous lol, but he's so soft and gentle with Emilia.

Meep I had a first trimester loss too just before I had Emilia, she was my rainbow baby. I went to my 12 week scan and they told me the baby had only grown to the size of 11 weeks so I'd lost her the week before (we didn't know she was a girl just a guess). But look at me now, with my 6 month old daughter currently screaming and fighting her nap lol! Try not to panic too much, I know it's hard but having a MC doesn't have any bearing on whether you will have another (although I bet as soon as I get pregnant again all I will be doing is worrying about MC too!!).


----------



## _Meep_

Hi,

It's so encouraging to know that you had your gorgeous little girl (not just saying it, your picture is lovely) following a loss. It's a horrible thing to happen and I wouldn't wish it on anyone.

My loss happened nearly nine years ago now, but I still think about it every day. I haven't been pregnant or tried to get pregnant since, so it's all very scary. I just want it to happen, and go right. I don't think I could cope with something like that again!

For me, the baby stopped developing at just five weeks. I was at an early scan (as I was 17 and considering terminating) when they told me this. Almost a month later, I lost the baby in a very violent MC that had me in hospital on a drip for a couple of nights.

The cruellest thing was, I booked myself in for that scan almost as soon as I found out I was pregnant and by the time they had a slot for me, maybe three weeks later, I was adamant that there was no way I would be terminating my baby. Still, I guess it just wasn't to be. I should have taken the D&C I was offered, but I think my stupid young self thought it couldn't be true and that if I just waited a little longer, my baby would catch up - I was wrong ...

So yeah - nine years later I'm ready to try for real. I'm in a good relationship and feel emotionally mature and stable enough to be a parent. I just hope that what happened all those years ago wasn't the only chance I was ever going to have, and that's why I get scared. Your story gives me hope.

Meep. x


----------



## baileybubs

Aw no Hun I don't think that would have been your only hope at all. And your rainbow babies will now have their own guardian angel watching over them. 
To give you more hope, I work with someone who has had 5 MCs and is currently 31 weeks pregnant. She knew she had a chromosome problem as her mum had the same problem but she didn't give up and just as she was waiting for selective IVF she got pregnant with this rainbow. So there's always hope! 

And thank you for saying my daughter is gorgeous, I think so too but I'm biased lol! I should update that pic next time I'm on the PC actually coz she's grown so much and is a little monkey now lol!


----------



## Tmb0047

Wowzers! It's been busy here :) So glad we've got a little group started.

Meep - so sorry to hear of your loss as well. I love bailey's words of the guardian angel....such a positive way to view such a hard loss. You ladies are tough!

Bailey - healthy eating is going good for me (besides the big bowl of KD I just devoured with my kiddos!) lol. I don't have any weight to lose but am just eating healthy to eat healthy :)- Hope your move is going smoothly....did you buy or relocate?

AFM - no temp today as I fell asleep with the thermometer in my mouth and ended up with a really low reading, lol, I must have been tired! Tonight I'm drinking wine with some company who is coming to stay with us for a few nights and tomorrow night were at a wedding so I won't bother temping until Monday now as the alcohol will mess with my temps. OPKs are still negative and with company here I doubt DH and I will get it on anyway....

What's everyone's plans for the weekend?


----------



## angiepie

We have a surprise party for my mom's 50th tonight, so we're all in stealth mode and I can't handle it. :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Tmb - we are still renting at the mo but we needed a bigger house seen as we plan on ttc number 2 lol so we are just moving a little further into the town centre. One day we will eventually manage to save enough money to get a deposit on a house I hope! It's so hard these days, we need about £20,000 just to get started and it's just so hard to get that kind of money together without being given it by family or something! 
My healthy eating isn't going too well like yours sadly lol! I'm trying but sometimes it's just so much easier to just grab some toast or a bag of crisps lol! I don't have much weight to lose (14 pounds would be fab) so I'm not too bothered, just want to get more vitamins etc.
You do well to temp, I would totally forget every morning! Do you find it helps you pinpoint ovulation better than opks? I got my positive opk Thursday night and had really strong O pains yesterday morning so AF should be due in about 14 days now.
You sound like you've got a nice weekend planned! My df works weekends so I have nothing on at all :nope: except more packing and housework boo!

Angiepie - ooh I love surprise parties! I hope it all goes well!


----------



## _Meep_

Thanks ladies. It's very encouraging to hear all these stories of success. I do feel ok about what happened now really but it took a long time. Not sure how I'd cope if I had more than just that one MC though. Fingers crossed. I do see myself with children in the future, just got to think positively and be optimistic. And of course, I've still got the hope that AF will not show her haggard face this month!! (Although I have come down with a stinking cold and boyfriend has been vomiting all morning - NOT alcohol related - so if I have conceived the poor little thing is probably thinking 'AAAGGH THIS SUCKS').

Bailey, she is beautiful! Her little fluffy head, awww ... dark-haired babies always make me smile - are you and your partner both dark? Boyfriend is dark but I am blonde - I wonder what colour hair our future child might inherit?!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh no, hope the cold gets better meep! I hate colds, they suck! And I hope your oh doesn't have anything serious! How long til AF is due? Oh ignore that just read above lol, it's due about 27th which is a week tomorrow isn't it? 
Me and df both have mousey brown hair but mine has red tinges to it, and df has a ginger beard lol (his brother is ginger as well) and I can see little tinges of red in Emilia's hair now lol! When I was a kid though my hair was dark blonde so for some reason I was expecting Emilia to have blonde hair! I was quite shocked in labour when the MW said "oh I can see a thick head of dark hair!"


----------



## _Meep_

Ha yeah, it's crap, but seems to be waning a little. Poor boyfriend is lying next to me with closed eyes and a pained expression on his face - in fairness to him, it MUST be bad as he is convinced he is Superman and never gets ill. He is very upset and trying to pretend he is fine, but he woke me up at 7 with the force of his puking (yuck) and the bathroom is all the way down the hall.

Maybe it's a sign. Maybe he's getting morning sickness in sympathy because I'm going to fall pregnant this month and he's squeezing in a bit of illness before he has to devote all his time to looking after me. Or he's got norovirus. :/ 

Yeah around the 27th ... I'm not getting my hopes up TOO much, but I think we may be in with a good chance! Hooray!

I swear most men with beards have bits of ginger in them! Boyfriend does ... his beard is hilarious. And I have a slight ginger tinge, though I don't have a beard, so I suppose our child could be a redhead. I'd be happy with anything. All my children, I am sure, will look absolutely divine to me. Can't imagine seeing my child, out in the open, for the first time - that must have been amazing for you after all the anticipation and tantalising comments about the colour of her hair!! Look forward to seeing some new photos of her if you choose to upload them!


----------



## baileybubs

I'll try and get on the laptop today and change my pic, got some crackers of pictures with funny faces recently! 

Yeah people always comment on her hair coz most baby girls are bald and she was born with loads of hair! And I did have really bad heartburn in pregnancy and they say that's a sign of lots of hair (not sure if I believe that one though!)

Aw your poor oh! I hope he doesn't have norovirus, that can be really nasty! You should keep clear of him anyway coz if you are pregnant you don't wanna get that! (I work in care though and we had a norovirus outbreak when I was pregnant and thankfully I didn't get it!).


----------



## _Meep_

Pregnant or not, I don't want to get it - I had it at the very beginning of this year and it was ghastly! He's still asleep. Lol.

Don't I know it - I didn't have any hair (apart from a pathetic dandelion fluff fuzz) until I was about 2!! And I am pretty sure I gave my mother awful heartburn throughout the entire nine months. Then I pooped all over her as soon as I was born and laid on her chest. What a lovely child I was!


----------



## _Meep_

Was up all night puking after catching whatever boyfriend had, despite trying hard to be careful about hand-washing and hygiene. :(

Don't feel sick now but my joints and muscles are agony. I hope this doesn't affect anything. :(


----------



## kitty28

Hi ladies. I think this just might be where I belong. I need to get my body in check. Have started on my prenatals now I need to really get a constant work out. 
Other than that I think am Gud to go!!!!


----------



## Tmb0047

keep - How are you feeling? Have you recouped completly from the bug? Have you tested yet?

Kitty - welcome :) 

Bailey - all my little ones had a ton of hair :) I only had mild heartburn with one of them! 

t - how are you doing?

AFM - cd25 and still haven't ovulated! Getting frustrated, argh :( Have a great weekend planed though so I should beable to manage another week or so before I get really frustrated with this cycle. DH is flying the kids and I into a camp for the weekend. Hopefully it will be warm enough for a bit of fishing and some other outdoor fun :) it is snowing here today :( Looks really pretty but it makes me sad the the cold weather is coming :(

Sorry I've been MIA for a bit....going to try to be a better poster :)


----------



## _Meep_

Absolutely fine thanks :) - the bug lasted less than twelve hours. Haven't tested yet as it's still a bit early - going to wait until I'm officially due/late. Fx!!


----------



## Tmb0047

Meep - so glad you're feeling a'okay :) Just a few more days to go!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## _Meep_

Lol, couldn't wait - did a First Response test just now - BFN. So probably back to the original plan I suppose! :D


----------



## baileybubs

How long ago do you think you ovulated meep? 

Tmb any sign of ovulation for you yet? 

Kitty welcome Hun how are you? Are you tracking cycles etc?

Afm just waiting on AF this month, think it should be due Thursday next week so we will see....I purposely avoided dtd around O (to be honest me and df hardly see each other when dd isn't with us and awake for us to be able to dtd lol) so should be arriving but then again you can never be certain when you O can you?


----------



## _Meep_

Pretty sure it was the 13th/14th, so 11, maybe 12 days ago? First Response is meant to be able to tell up to six days in advance in some cases. Could be too early for me to tell I supppse (I dunno how quickly my body produces hCG as with my first pregnancy I didn't take a test for a couple of weeks after I missed AF), but I doubt I'm pregnant this time. Hey ho.

Cute picture. :)


----------



## Tmb0047

Meep - sorry about the bfn :( AF is not yet late for you thou :) If AF dose show, at least you seem to have wrapped your mind around the fact that you weren't planning to try quite yet anyway! Those bfn are a killer, but even more so when you are in full force ttc mode. I hope when the time comes you get to see your BFP quickly :)

Bailey - no signs of o yet :( boooo! Hope AF arrives on time for you. Only 2 more cycles of avoiding! Is your DH still on the same page?

AFM - Hoping to head to camp tonight....depends what time DH is done work. If not tonight, we will head out in the morning :) Ill talk to you all in a few days :)


----------



## _Meep_

Ah, I have a strong feeling that The Witch will be cackling in full force soon. Never mind! 

I hope it happens quickly too, for all of us. This waiting to start trying is bad enough. Uuugh! Come on January 1!!


----------



## baileybubs

Meep you never know, could be a late implanter. Those first response (frer I think is the abbreviation) aren't always very good before AF is due. They can predict that early but only in about 30% of women I think. But it's good that you won't be too sad if the witch does come. I was gonna come on here earlier an ask "is it new year yet?" Lol, I was shopping for Emilia and for my new nephew and I got him these teeny tiny little dungarees so got broody again! Even though I have Emilia I can't wait to have a brother or sister for her!

Tmb yeah my df would have had us creating babies straight after we had Emilia lol! He wants lots of kids and so do I but he isn't as practical as I am (nor does he think about the fact I had a c section and it needs to heal lol). He can't wait to start ttc! That's what makes it harder for me coz he keeps asking if we can yet lol!
Have fun at camp Hun! Hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## AuntieKate

Mine if I join ladies? 

My husband and I are sorta non-trying, not preventing but will be actively 'trying' in January. I miscarried in May and am finding this month very hard because I would have been due in a couple of weeks. I was hoping to be pregnant by now, but we're trying to organize a few things before we officially start trying. The countdown is on though! Only three cycle left before we can start! Very exciting :D


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome auntie Kate, or do you prefer just kate lol?! Those due dates can be so hard Hun, I hope you find a way to remember your lost LO without it being too hard for you Hun. 
And yes only 2/3 more cycles for me too (3 AFs but technically the third cycle will be when I ttc lol!). We are the same as you and we are sort of not preventing now, I'd rather wait so I can have an 18 month gap so I can possibly vbac but if I do fall pregnant between now an January then it was meant to be and I will just have an ELCS. Plus I go back to work in January and would rather not already be pregnant lol!


----------



## AuntieKate

Thanks Bailey! Kate is just fine :) 

I'm just trying to focus on things I can control right now. Such as, lose 5 kg before January, become more fit and save some cash. Anything to keep my mind busy and not looking at lovely bump pictures on babyandbump ;) haha 

Waiting to try for vbac sounds like a solid plan! I hope that works out well for you! But, if you went back to work pregnant maybe people wouldn't catch on right away. They would probably think you were tired from coming back to work. I didn't like the first bit when you're clearly feeling the effects of being pregnant but trying to keep it hidden. 

I'm secretly hoping for an oops again; I'm not sure how I'll handle the stress of 'trying'. I may just buy some OPKs to save some hassle. How much will you be tracking?


----------



## baileybubs

I've been on and off tracking my cycles for the last few months and have figured out that I seem to ovulate on cd16/17 so that gives me a good timeframe for when we start ttc lol! I don't mind doing the opks coz it's just a quick pee on a stick but I have never bothered temping coz I think if constantly forget lol! You have to take it first thing in the morning before you even move out of bed! I don't know how that would work with me though coz would 5am when I get up to settle my daughter be classed as when I "get up"?? Not sure lol. But I find opks work really well for me.
I have to say it becomes a bit obsessive though, when I first got pregnant I had just come off the pill and we were just seeing what happened so no tracking, but after the mc I felt like I had to put more effort in somehow. I also used preseed (lube to help spermies live longer lol). I don't know if it helped but I conceived Emilia first cycle of using it!

My work mates would guess I was pregnant I think, I work with all women and I'd have to tell my boss coz as it's care work and we get some illness outbreaks at times as well as moving and handling issues so I wouldn't be able to hide it lol! I didn't last time. 

I can definately understand trying to keep your mind focused on other things, it seems to be on my mind so much at the moment! It's weird coz I hated being pregnant and now I can't wait to be again lol!

Who's the cute little chocolate lab in the pic? I love them, my mum had 2 and I loved them so much. They are such loveable dogs!


----------



## _Meep_

Hehe, it's lovely being an aunt isn't it? That's my little nephew in the picture! I loved buying him his first birthday present in May this year! I got him a little abacus with wooden sparrows and beads on it, and when he was 'opening' it (with the help of my sister) he started going 'Ab! Ab! Ab!' which was of course a total coincidence, but so cute all the same. I've always wanted kids, but since he arrived I've been totally crazy about it all!

Unfortunately, I think AF is definitely on her wicked way. Still, I could be wrong. Ah, that would be great ...

Hi, AuntieKate, and welcome!


----------



## AuntieKate

Hi Meep! I've actually been an Aunt since I was 15 and I've been obsessive about kids ever since! I'm 29 now and definitely ready for my own! I definitely get where you're coming from! Has your AF arrived yet? 

Thanks Bailey! The chocolate lab in the picture is our 1 year old, crazy high-energy, goofy, lovable boy, Hank. Most of the time, I just loove him but sometime I want to smack him silly. He's a very smart boy and understands what you're saying so well, but he sometimes he's soo darn stubborn. :wacko: Really needs more training. 

I tried temping last cycle and it lasted three days. I just couldn't remember to take my temp before popping out of bed. I'm a shift worker too, so I figured it would be useless for the days I work nights. OPKs it is. I also try to keep track of my CM because that's pretty obvious.

Did your work mates know when you miscarried too? I work in an ER, so everyone is pretty quick. There were a few rumours flying around about me; a) I was depressed b) I was pregnant c) I was unwell. Turns out, it was all true. Not an easy time for sure! 

I just can't take my mind off baby-making mode. It's to the point where I have to consciously not talk to my husband about it. I think I was annouying him dropping little comments here and there.


----------



## _Meep_

Yeah, I love it, but I can't deny I was a bit jealous when my sister announced she was expecting. Got over it pretty quickly, but I still felt silly about it! I guess if I hadn't had the MC all those years ago, it wouldn't have been an issue. 

No sign of AF yet but I am definitely feeling something going on. It'll probably be tomorrow I reckon, but I may be wrong. Ha, I really hope I'm wrong!


----------



## baileybubs

Kate - yeah everyone at work knew about my MC too, at the time I was also working with some service users that had some, not violent issues, but aggression issues, so I had to let everyone know so they could look out for me. Plus I had so many complications with my MC I was off work for almost a month so they may have guessed what had gone on anyway. I actually found it helped me that everyone around me knew, some people didnt know how to deal with it but most people were so lovely and it really made me feel cared for and loved. I had lots of extra support and found a few of my workmates actually had been through it to so could relate and we could talk about it, so when I got pregnant 2nd time I didnt want to hide it from anyone. I also found that they all helped me when I was worried during my 2nd pregnancy and were all there alongside me so it was really nice.
I've got 5 nephews and nieces and I love being an Aunty too! They are all on df's side and I would love for my brother to have a child too but I dont think that will ever happen, he's not the family man kinda guy lol!
Aww Hank looks and sounds like a great dog! I love dogs, mines getting old now though and I cant watch Marley and Me coz it makes me cry too much thinking that might be my Bailey soon!!

Meep - not to get your hopes up again but both times I was pregnant I was sure AF was due coz the early pregnancy cramps are the same as AF cramps! So fingers crossed for you! And if not we are all still here to "egg" you on in ttc with us (sorry for the terrible pun there lol!)


----------



## _Meep_

Hehe, so I've heard - that's how I managed to convice myself I was pregnant last cycle - cramping for a whole week before AF turned up later than I had calculated!

No sign of AF this morning, and I don't feel like she's coming any more, which is odd. I also have really sore boobs which is normal for me through the LP but it usually subsides a couple of days before AF ... I'm a bit confused as I am 99% sure I Od on the 13th and I think my luteal phase is 13 or 14 days. Usually by now I'd be feeling AF symptoms strongly, but these ones just keep coming and going. TMI, but I have a lot of CM going on. I thought I was getting AF in the middle of a shop in Glastonbury yesterday (we were there choosing a singing bowl as part of my present for my birthday on Tuesday) - but it was just CM ...

I have no idea what's going on! Will be so nice though to have the group of us all TTC at the same time. Were you on this site when you started trying for Emilia?


----------



## baileybubs

I was yeah meep, I joined the group whilst looking for support after my miscarriage in March 2012, then I started ttc and 3 months later found out I was pregnant with Emilia!

Again not to be getting your hopes up but lots of CM was also a symptom of early pregnancy for me and I've heard a lot of other women say it too! Eeek! Will you test?


----------



## _Meep_

Aaaaggghhh!! I really don't think I am PG but everything is freaking me out a bit! No AF yet ... lots of cramping and horrendous boobs. Weird CM too. Sort of clear/whitish and really smooth? I just don't know! I was thinking maybe I'd wait tomorrow, then test on Tuesday if no sign, but that would be my birthday, and I wouldn't be depressed or anything if it was negative, but if it was POSITIVE then ... f**k, I don't know! 

I probably SHOULD test as I'll be wanting a few glasses of bubbly but obviously I don't want to make that mistake if I AM expecting. I'm spending the day with my family as well so I'd have to think of an excuse quickly to cover my sudden and uncharacteristic lack of interest in drinking champagne!

EEEEEEEP!


----------



## _Meep_

Aaaaggghhh!! I really don't think I am PG but everything is freaking me out a bit! No AF yet ... lots of cramping and horrendous boobs. Weird CM too. Sort of clear/whitish and really smooth? I just don't know! I was thinking maybe I'd wait tomorrow, then test on Tuesday if no sign, but that would be my birthday, and I wouldn't be depressed or anything if it was negative, but if it was POSITIVE then ... f**k, I don't know! 

I probably SHOULD test as I'll be wanting a few glasses of bubbly but obviously I don't want to make that mistake if I AM expecting. I'm spending the day with my family as well so I'd have to think of an excuse quickly to cover my sudden and uncharacteristic lack of interest in drinking champagne!

EEEEEEEP!


----------



## _Meep_

Well. Woke up this morning. Super sore boobs. Did another First Response test and ... BFP!!! I'm in total shock and so is boyfriend, but there's no doubt that it's positive. Took a photo of it but I don't know how to post it on here in this message, so I've put it as my avatar ... I'm not just imagining it am I??? To be honest guys, I'm absolutely terrified. Just ... AHHHHHH. I'm happy, but ... AHHHHHH. Sorry if this is a rambling load of crap. HELP.


----------



## apple_20

Hi can I join?

I'm currently on a break from ttc after a mc in august which included two d&c's a week apart so I think it probably took alot out of my body.

That's not why I'm waiting though! I want a Christmas with no stress of am I pregnant?/ having a mc?/ how do I keep it a secret? (my close family know if the mc). I also start a new job in Jan and don't want to start it already however many months pregnant.

so basically my first cycle after xmas we will be ttc and the hardest part is knowing when Im ovulating (roughly) and not trying!


----------



## apple_20

_Meep_ said:


> Well. Woke up this morning. Super sore boobs. Did another First Response test and ... BFP!!! I'm in total shock and so is boyfriend, but there's no doubt that it's positive. Took a photo of it but I don't know how to post it on here in this message, so I've put it as my avatar ... I'm not just imagining it am I??? To be honest guys, I'm absolutely terrified. Just ... AHHHHHH. I'm happy, but ... AHHHHHH. Sorry if this is a rambling load of crap. HELP.

that's a definite positive- CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Tmb0047

Meep - OMG! What a great birthday surprise (almost on your birthday anyway)! That is a definite positive....So exciting! So much for us all starting TTC together, eh? Haha....you better stick around though :) I just looked back at my positive test from 14/15dpo and it was about as dark as your so I'd say you've got yourself a nice sticky bean in there! So happy for you!

Kate - welcome! I have a dog as well, she is a black lab/husky mix. Very hyper but oh so loyal and loving :) as for nieces and nephews, I have 12 on DH's side and 1 and one on the way on my side. 

Bailey - I had a little chuckle with all your comments on keeps symptoms....looks like you were right! 

AFM - back from camp....we had fun but we are all tired! We got in last night around dinner time and ended up with my brother in law here for the night and tonight we have one of my good friends, her bf and little man coming to stay for a few nights. Busy, busy but I am happy to have them all :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Meep: a massive congratulations :happydance: here's to a happy healthy 9 months :dust:


Well I had a chat with hubby yesterday morning and asked him what actual date he thinks we should start TTC again, he said new years day because what a day to start the new year, so my official TTC is new years day!!!


----------



## _Meep_

Hehe, thank you all. Still drifting about in a daze, making regular trips back upstairs to look at my test. 

Tmb - hahaha, I know! I totally failed! I'm a little embarrassed actually, feel like a total prat! Lol. I just didn't think it would happen so quickly. I will definitely be hanging around spying to make sure each of you gets your BFP. You really think this one will stay? I hope so. Between bouts of nervous mania I am beginning to feel really very excited indeed!

From now on, I think everyone should go to Bailey with their symptoms ... she's like a human pregnancy test.


----------



## baileybubs

Haha lol well it just all sounded so much like my symptoms when I was pregnant that I thought you were, and yay I was right lol!!

Massive congratulations Hun and a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
Sooooo excited for you and I agree with tmb, you better stick around lol!!
It will be your rainbow baby for sure! Get yourself into the doctors to have it all confirmed etc!

Tmb glad you had a good time at camp and glad for all your company! Being busy is always better isn't it? I thrive under pressure lol (although moving house this week is really killing me!!)

Apple hi and welcome!! Sorry for your loss Hun, hopefully you will get your new year rainbow baby! 

Jessica's mum yay for getting an official date!!! Mine will be almost the same all depending on when AF shows the next couple of cycles really, I will be ttc the week after my December AF, which if my cycle sticks to plan will be due Christmas Day ouch!! But when I had my first pregnancy my official start of it was Christmas Day too as that's when my AF came so could be a positive sign!


----------



## fairyy

Hi all. Can I join ? 
Just read all the posts. And I know Kate from another thread.
I turned 30 last month and DH turned 35 this month. We are NTNP since 2013 January. But we will be TTC from January 2014.


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome fairyy! How are you? 

We are getting quite a little group here aren't we?


----------



## BluebellPansy

Hi,

I'm new to all of this (forums/WTT/TTC etc) so you'll have to excuse any clumsy posts or not understanding abbreviations etc. 

I'll turn 32 in December (23rd) and today is Husband's 33rd birthday. We've been married since April. I would have been all for TTC as soon as we were married but Husband made me see the sense in WTT. I have been a Christian for over 16 years and 'saved myself' so our wedding night was my first time. He wanted to be married a year before TTC but I talked him down to TTC in the New Year (from AF tracker first O of 2014 should be around Jan 14th).

So broody and know so many people at church etc with LOs. Husband's cousin had a boy on Saturday and his uni friend had a girl on Sunday. At the weekend we're going to Cumbria for my best friend's daughter's dedication (she's 8 months old).

Can't wait for TTC and getting a BFP.

Bluebell/Laura


----------



## Tmb0047

Welcome bluebell and fairy :) Wonderful to have you both!

meep - I want an update! How are you?

bailey - How funny that you will be trying at the same time for this one as you did for your last....how long did you try with your first? 

AFM - my temps are looking like I might have Od but I'm thinking I didn't. Sleep has been horrible the last week with company and camping so I don't trust my temps. Also, today I checked my cervix and it is super high which means that I could or should o soon. Going to take an OPK today and see what it shows. I guess DH and I should be careful just in case....although meep's BFP has stepped up my baby fever slightly! Haha


----------



## Tmb0047

Jessica - I forgot to say HI! Glad you have an official date now :) We are aiming for January 1st as well....although with my crazy cycles I have no clue where I will be at in my cycle at that time. Either way, I know what I'll be doing when the clock strikes 12 on New Years :) Hehehehe.....I suppose as long as AF is not ringing in the new year with me!


----------



## jessicasmum

baileybubs said:


> Jessica's mum yay for getting an official date!!! Mine will be almost the same all depending on when AF shows the next couple of cycles really, I will be ttc the week after my December AF, which if my cycle sticks to plan will be due Christmas Day ouch!! But when I had my first pregnancy my official start of it was Christmas Day too as that's when my AF came so could be a positive sign!

Thanks :flower: My cycles are a bit crazy but hoping I will catch ovulation in January if my next couple cycles stay the same :D


----------



## jessicasmum

Tmb0047 said:


> Jessica - I forgot to say HI! Glad you have an official date now :) We are aiming for January 1st as well....although with my crazy cycles I have no clue where I will be at in my cycle at that time. Either way, I know what I'll be doing when the clock strikes 12 on New Years :) Hehehehe.....I suppose as long as AF is not ringing in the new year with me!

Thanks :flower:

Yay a new years day TTC buddy :D My cycles are crazy too :( just got AF today so hoping if mother nature is kind for once and my next couple of cycles stay similar then I will catch ovulation in January, FX for us both :D


----------



## _Meep_

tmb - I'm fine, much the same, no new symptoms except that I am exhausted and most of my muscles hurt. Does anyone know if it's normal to having aching muscles this early in pregnancy, and if so, why it happens? Just curious. My calf muscles are the worst - feels like I've pulled them both. Haven't been sick yet but am starting to feel a bit nauseous in the mornings until I eat. Boobs, as ever, are agony. And huge. And I always feel bloated after eating and cramp worse when I am full. Hope it's all ok. I feel really attached to this baby already and I've only known about it for two days ...


----------



## apple_20

ahh boo i just worked out my next few cycles (assuming my body is back to normal) and ill be due AF new years eve :( 

so i will be ttc middle of Jan (my birthday) here's for a Valentines day bfp!


----------



## Tmb0047

Hi apple :) boo for AF on New Years! 

Meep - I think being achy is normal.....your body is making a huge adjustment right now! The soreness should should settle down just in time for a slew of new symptoms to kick in :) hehe.....

AFM - I'm starting to believe I may have Od sometime earlier this week. Temp is staying slight elevated. Of course it would happen when I was not OPKing or temping for a few days. Oh well, I guess I'll know for sure if AF shows in the next 10 to 12 days.

Happy Halloween everyone :)


----------



## AuntieKate

I worked a few shifts in a row and look at what I missed!! A huge congrats Meep!! That's wonderful news! Does this mean a June baby? Happy Belated birthday as well! How did the dinner with the family go? 

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## Linnys vision

Hi, this is my first ever forum to join but feel I would benefit from conversation support and advice from others in my position. My partner and I are hoping to start ttc in new year excited and nervous at the same time. In Oct 2009 I miscarried at 9 weeks and only got first proper period in feb and found myself pregnant in march and gave birth to a little girl in dec 2010 since then I have had irregular long cycles sometimes every 3 months I have recently had cycles 53 - 64 days long when prior to miscarriage my cycles were 34 -37 so im anxious im going to find it hard to concieve.


----------



## _Meep_

Thank you, Kate!! A July baby I believe!! Very exciting. Dinner was good but I was sitting there very aware that I was pregnant, sipping on my ginger beer and being all paranoid that my family were giving me knowing looks! Haha. I don't think anyone can have guessed, but still, eeeeek!!

Welcome Linny - lots of lovely ladies here and I am sure some of them will be able to offer help/advice.


----------



## Linnys vision

Thank you and congratulations on your news meep, its really nice time too your little secret even tho you just want to tell everyone :)


----------



## _Meep_

Hehe I'm so scared! I just want 12 weeks to roll around so I can be almost sure everything's ok and stop hiding it from people! Even so, I still feel so embarrassed at the prospect of telling everyone. Guess I am just waaaay too self conscious!


----------



## Tmb0047

Where did everyone go? It's been quiet in here!

Welcome linny! How are you? These forums are great, all the ladies ar awesome :)

AFM - I think I'm about 8DPO but not sure exactly. I've been a little bitchy so I'm thinking AF might be coming soon and I am actually very happy and excited for her to visit! Lol...sounds silly. I've become pretty bored lately....I've got the small town blues! Lol Ive recently joined a company called Melaleuca in an attempt to keep me busy and hopefully make a little extra cash while I stay at home with the kidlets. Not sure if its something any of you would possibly be interested in, but if any of you do want more info just let me know They have amazing producst! Here's a link to their catelouge : https://www.melaleuca.com/ProductStore/Content.aspx?Page=Catalogs


----------



## baileybubs

Hi sorry I've been MIA! As you can see from my ticker, like meep I've also had a bit of a surprise!!

How is everyone?


----------



## Tmb0047

Congrats bailey! A awesome, now you and meep can keep each other company while pregnant! I hope you both have happy, healthy pregnancies! You will surely have your hands full with such a small age gap :)


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I know, it's a little scary lol, but we were planning on ttc anyway in January so I guess a couple of months less in the age gap won't make that much difference. 
I think I'm still a little shocked by it as I really didn't think we had dtd in my fertile time at all! Shows how wrong I got it! 

So now instead of waiting to ttc in the new year I'll be waiting for my 12 week scan in the new year instead as I'll be 12 weeks on Boxing Day.


----------



## _Meep_

Hehehehehehe :D


----------



## jessicasmum

baileybubs said:


> Hi sorry I've been MIA! As you can see from my ticker, like meep I've also had a bit of a surprise!!
> 
> How is everyone?

Wow massive congratulations :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks hun, I'm very excited now! A little earlier than we'd planned but it must have been meant to be!


----------



## jessicasmum

baileybubs said:


> Thanks hun, I'm very excited now! A little earlier than we'd planned but it must have been meant to be!

Awww the best treat you could of asked for on Halloween :D


----------



## AuntieKate

Congrats Bailey!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!! :happydance:


----------



## AuntieKate

Okay ladies, I have a question. Do you know when you ovulate? 

On Sunday, which was CD13 I had some sharp (didn't hurt) sudden pains on my left side. It happened twice and then nothing. That's probably ovulation, right? The next night, I had very mild period like cramps and then last night as well. It's so odd. 

Thanks!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks kate!

That does sound similar to O pain Hun. Do you find you get a little cranky too? I've heard a lot of women get a bit "angrier" around O because of the raised hormones.


----------



## AuntieKate

I'm always like that :haha: Actually, there has been lots of tension lately about financial matters and unfortunately, my husband has been getting the brunt of it. At one point though, I didn't even know why I was yelling. I just was. Like some crazy girl. I definitely had EWCM too. We had some good make up :sex: though :D 

Now we wait :coffee: . . . . .


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I get unreasonably angry around O (and not since BFP I'm just fairly unreasonable in general lol). Good for the bding so fingers crossed!


----------



## AuntieKate

That's interesting. I didn't know that about ovulating. Makes sense though with all the estrogen on board! Thanks! 

How are you feeling these days?


----------



## baileybubs

Not bad thanks, a little tired and I can tell I'm a little snappier than usual. Sore :holly: this morning, but otherwise just plodding along lol!


----------



## AuntieKate

Nice! Does this mean you'll have to get an C/S again?


----------



## baileybubs

No I don't think so, they like people to have vbacs these days so I guess it will just all depend how the pregnancy goes. I can request one if I definately want one though. But I'm hoping if I can go into labour naturally I will be able to have a vbac. I will refuse to be induced though so if I get suspected pre-eclampsia again or any other reason baby needs to come right away I would opt for C section.


----------



## AuntieKate

Well that sounds promising! I thought there was a time frame you were waiting for. But maybe I was confused. This happens from time to time :winkwink:

So my cramps started up again. So strange. This happened to me a few cycles ago and I for sure thought I was pregnant. I'm trying to me more sane this go :shy:


----------



## baileybubs

There is a time frame you aren't going crazy lol, it's that they prefer you to have an 18 month gap between births, but I've heard a lot these days being able to do it with less, just depends on the woman and their doctor really, so fingers crossed!

That's always a good sign I think cramps, I think it's a sign an egg is trying to implant coz the corpus luteam left over from the egg releases more progesterone if the egg is fertilised (this is my basic knowledge so forgive me if I'm wrong) which prepares the womb for implantation. I think sometimes we might get those cramps because the egg is successfully fertilised but maybe doesn't implant successfully. Does that make sense? So fingers crossed for a successful implantation for you!!


----------



## _Meep_

I always get enraged around the time of any sort of hormone change. I've been an absolute witch since I got pregnant, and I keep crying at really stupid stuff. It's all very embarrassing.

Are you trying now then Kate? If so, I hope you'll be joining the Failed Miserably To Make It To 2014 Without Getting Pregnant Club. There's a seat warming for you as I type!


----------



## Tmb0047

Meep - I'm loving your group name! Haha.....

How are you preggo ladies feeling?

Katie - GL this cycle....I think meep and bailey have given us stronger baby fever than we already had.....hoping for a surprise BFP for you as we'll :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Arrrrrrrrr I'm having trouble holding out until New years day, I've been trying to have a conversation about it with hubby all day without any luck, I just want to go for it now!!! :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry for fuelling the baby fever ladies lol! 

I am peeing loads today lol! Just ordered a sonoline b doppler as well. I had one last time and it was a god send, especially when I had a massive bleed at 20 weeks, I heard her heartbeat and knew she was ok. If anyone's looking for extra peace of mind when pregnant I recommend one. But only for use after 12 weeks coz you can't usually find the heartbeat before that. Typically I sold my old one a month ago lol!

Jessica's mum why is your oh set on NY day? Is it just coz that's a date in the future and he doesn't have to think about it just now? Coz if there's no other reason I'd keep at it with him lol, why wait? Maybe it would be better to be due in July than have to go through all of august heavily pregnant (or at least that's how you can persuade him :winkwink: )


----------



## Tmb0047

I agree Kate, if there no reason to wait then just go for it! Just sit oh down and give him a good talking to! Or tell home that if he is opposed then he best keep track of your cycle until go time :) hehe....

AFM - baby fever or not, I've got to hold out a while longer. The new year is not too far though :) I think I can, I think I can....hehe


----------



## AuntieKate

Morning all! 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Bailey! Hopefully you get a wonderful doc and things work out! 

The baby fever has been raging for quite some time now... no worries ladies!! We're oh so happy for you! 

My husband and I are waiting until the NY mainly because that's his plan. Actually, I think it's a bit of compromise. I think he would wait longer, but he knows all too well about my baby fever. He's a teacher, so I thought having a baby in the summer would be nicer. But he thinks the fall would be better once his pay checks pick up again. Wanna hear something crazy? We live in such a rural place that we can't have children here. I have to fly out somewhere random (I can chose a city) and wait for 4 weeks until I deliver. Sucks and it's expensive. So money definitely fits into the equation. 

I'm probably not pregnant. I feel since my MC that my body has just been so different. Definitely getting little wee cramps on/off throughout the day. BUT, this did happen to me two cycles ago - I even had spotting and was extremely tired. I could have swore I was pregnant. I wasn't. So I'm just taking her easy this time :D We're having unprotected sex, but he just pulls out (TMI? sorry) but that's how I got pregnant back in Feb. hehe. 

In the meantime, I'll just hang out with the other ladies :hugs: and enjoy my wine!


----------



## baileybubs

Aw that's good that you have that compromise then Kate, and an autumn baby will be lovely too. That sucks about having to go to a city miles away though for birth! Must cost a lot! But I bet it's really nice where you live. 

I remember my cycles being strange after my MC too, but you never know, and if you are pregnant then it was meant to be! 

Tmb not long at all Hun, that's what I keep telling myself about getting to our dating scan. It will be in the new year and after having a MMC that was discovered at a 12 week scan it's something I can't wait to get out of the way! But it really isn't long at all, and with the festive season almost upon us it will fly by for sure!


----------



## _Meep_

Daaaaaawww, I want you all to join my Failed Miserably club so we can moan about how confusing and uncomfortable and brilliant it is being pregnant. 

I felt well sick this morning. Got the worst gas ever as well sadly! Sorry ladies - I know it's gross. OH is trying to be understanding, but I think it's starting to kill him a bit. Oops.


----------



## baileybubs

Lol but it's great that you can blame baby for the gas lol!

I'm hoping I'm lucky like last time and don't get MS.


----------



## AuntieKate

Here's a picture from a hike this summer. It's amazing here :) 

I'm trying to fill the time waiting with positive things to focus on - I'm trying to tone up a bit and lose some weight as well as get the house a little more organize/de-cluttered. I find it's easier to focus on that then worrying about how many more weeks... ya know?
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0192.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AuntieKate

I absolutely wouldn't mind joining the club Meep! Trust me! I don't why I would be slightly crampy on/off throughout the day since I ovulated though? Must focus on organizing.... try not to think about it...


----------



## Tmb0047

Bailey - Yes, I know it'll be here before I know it....and I've got a ton to keep me busy between now and then. Very sorry about your last mc, but I'm sure everything is and will be fine with this little bean you're growing now :)

Meep - Sorry you're not feeling well. I had morning sickness pretty bad with my last DS. Yuk! As for the gas...I think it subsides in the second trimester. I think it did for me anyway.

Kate - Where abouts do you live? Looks beautiful in the photo! The town I live it does not deliver babies either....but I only have an hour drive to the city not a flight!


----------



## _Meep_

Kate, that's not the Isle of Arran is it?! One of my favourite places if so! Boyfriend and I took our first holiday there together, back in May. We also climbed Goat Fell, which just about finished me off.


----------



## jessicasmum

The reason for WTT in the first place was to lose weight but that isn't going great at the moment :(

I have still not spoken to hubby and don't even know if I should now, I just really want to TTC so bad but I know I need a rocket up my arse over dieting. I was doing well a few weeks back I lost 18 pounds in 3 weeks but ever since then I have been terrible, you would think TTC would be enough motivation to stick at it.


----------



## _Meep_

The only way I ever managed to stick to a diet and lose weight was by following the Harcombe diet. It's not for everyone, but basically you can eat what you like and as much as you like, as long as you don't mix fats and carbs in one meal. Sugar's pretty much out, which sucks, but I did go from 9 st 11 lb to 8 st 12 lb in about a month, so it definitely works.


----------



## _Meep_

18 lb in three weeks is amazing - you CAN do it.


----------



## AuntieKate

I live in the middle of the coast mountain in Canada's west coast. Our mountains get up 4000 m here. Meep, I've travelled to Scotland but didn't make it to Isle of Arran. I heard it's beautiful there!! Maybe another trip? 

I feel for you Jessica. I've been trying to lose a little too and it's definitely not easy. Maybe because you lost so much so quickly your body is just adjusting? I'm doing myfitnesspal now and it seems to be working well for me. You're doing awesome though! Keep at her! :thumbup:


----------



## _Meep_

Hahaha waaaaay out! Your picture just looks very similar to one I took myself, although perhaps on a much larger scale?! You should definitely go there if you ever get the chance, it's lovely!


----------



## baileybubs

18lbs in 3 weeks is awesome Jessica's mum! It can be so hard though losing weight, an gaining too for those who struggle to gain weight. I myself was trying to lose weight a couple of months ago but we went through a bit of a hard time with Emilia going through the 4 month sleep regression and I just couldn't cope. It was bad enough that she was always cranky without adding to it with me being super cranky from not eating what I wanted lol! Plus she was making it really hard for me to cook myself proper meals so I was just grabbing snack food.
And after losing 10lbs I'm right back to my "forever" weight of 11 stone 4lbs (158lbs). I was that weight before I got pregnant the first time and with Emilia, I was that weight 6 weeks after giving birth and again now. 
Do you ever think that our bodies just like being a particular weight? 

Kate I've tried fitness pal too, it's pretty good really, as long as you don't underestimate the calories in anything. 

Meep how are you feeling Hun?

Tmb how's things?

How is everyone else?


----------



## _Meep_

Crampy and sick Bailey! You? 

God, that picture put a smile on my face though!!

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## baileybubs

Do you mean my new avatar? She's a cracker isn't she lol!

I'm thirsty and peeing lots lol! Started having the weird dreams already, can't remember it now but I know I woke this morning thinking "that was bizarre"! Also felt a bit sick earlier but think it was coz I was hungry. 

I'm getting myself worked up about telling people though, wish I could be more laid back like df. He's so laid back about everything. I always say I have to worry enough for 2 people coz he doesn't worry about anything!
I'm also looking at having a private scan at 11 weeks then it's just before Christmas. I don't want to wait til New year to see if everything's ok plus then I can tell family on Christmas Day, then run away back to our house haha!


----------



## Linnys vision

I also suffer with long regular cycles 53-63 myself and dh are going to ttc at the end of december and haven been checking for ovulation. Does anyone with long cycles like me know if the ovulate?


----------



## AuntieKate

Super cute photo Bailey! You're making my baby fever rage again ;) hehe


----------



## Tmb0047

Linny - I have long cycles as well! AF typically will only show 2 or 3 times a year for me naturally. I'm taking an herb called vitex right now in hopes that it will shorten/regulate my stupid long cycles. I think I Od about 10 days ago...not 100% sure though....waiting to see if AF shows. 

Kate - I thought I recognized those mountains! I'm from Manitoba....about an hour out of Winnipeg :)

Jess - Hope hour doing well. Where are you at in your cycle right now?

Bailey - she is adorable :) I just love baby photos!

Meep - who's baby are you holding in your photo? 

AFM - nothing new.....just plugging along!


----------



## _Meep_

Bailey - yes! She's brilliant! I love her expression, absolutely hilarious.

I am having the freaky dreams too - last night, I was required to do some sort of cookery A level exam back at school, which was being moderated by Paul Hollywood - I love cooking and am generally good at it, so that was fine, but at the last minute while waiting to go in, I decided chilli was crap and I wanted to cook risotto. So I raced off in search of a Sainsburys and found one which had some of the stuff I needed, but no sage. So I raced off again and got totally lost and ended up in this mad little head shop begging the drug addict who ran it for sage leaves ... and he gave me a snake and some questionable foliage (definitely not sage) and a map to get back, painted on the pink shell of an indeterminate sea creature, but I was too late and Paul Hollywood sent these little Asian ninjas in bowler hats after me to tell me I had provisionally failed for not turning up and that my case would be reviewed ... woke up sweating like I'd run a marathon! It was fantastic!

Anyone else got a weird dream they'd care to share?

Bailey, I am terrified of doing it too. Seriously pooping my pants. I don't even know how to say it. At least you've already got Emilia as proof that you are doing a great job as a mum. Everyone will probably worry that I'll be useless. I'm scared of doing it around Christmas in case I ruin the festive season for everyone. I'll do it at New Year. Nobody likes New Year.

Tmb - it's my nephew (my sister's baby). He's heading for two now!


----------



## Linnys vision

Thank s tmboo, im just a little anxious about it, im just not use to have irregular cycles, I would have had 32-37 day cyles I suffered a mc in nov 09 and feel pregnant in march having only one proper af in feb post mc and since having dd in dec ive had non existent af until this year and cycles now are 53-63. We are hoping to ttc last week dec first week if January and just hope im ovulating with the long cycles.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you ladies for your supportive messages :flower: , I was having such a big downer yesterday but as of last night we are TTC again!!!

No pressure, no OPKs/charting just every other day BD while also keeping track of dieting/healthier eating.

I'm currently on cycle day 11, last cycle was 42/43 days long (I know long cycles but hoping will get bit better with dieting and vitamins) so thinking will O last week in month if cycles stay similar length.


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies

Linny hi and welcome, I can't help you with any advice about long cycles I'm afraid but I hope you manage to get to ttc from end of December Hun! 

Tmb - thanks Hun, I am biased of course but I think she's gorgeous lol! She looks just like her dad and people keep saying things like "are you sure she's yours" to me and I'm like "yes I'm sure, I felt them yank her out of me" lol!

Meep - that's some weird dream lol! I've booked a private scan on 20th December now for when I'm 11 weeks + 2 so then I can tell people by giving them the scan photo, they can't really react negatively when they see that little baba can they? Plus I don't think I can cope going through the festive season not knowing if everything is ok. 
Eurgh I feel sick again, I seem to be getting evening sickness at about 6pm these days. Must be linked to hunger coz I'm ready for my tea.

Jessica's mum that's fab Hun! Fingers crossed you catch that eggy first cycle!! Are you using opks or charting (sorry can't remember!).


----------



## jessicasmum

baileybubs said:


> Jessica's mum that's fab Hun! Fingers crossed you catch that eggy first cycle!! Are you using opks or charting (sorry can't remember!).

Thank you :flower: No we trying a more relaxed approach so no OPKs or charting just every other day BD and hope for the best :D


----------



## Linnys vision

Thanks for the welcome baileybubs, I hope so too I think im due af in next few days and if cycles remain the same I should ov christmas week and hopefully get my bfp early jan.


----------



## Linnys vision

Congratulations baileybub hope everything goes well on your scan and your rite no one could be negative about a baby precious little things.

meep- congratulations too hope all is well your in for a wonferful journey


----------



## Jennifer86

Hello everyone-- my name is Jennifer and my husband and I will be trying to conceive starting in January as well! I'm excited to share and learn about your experiences! I use a device called the ladycomp for birth control -- it tracks my cycles and identifies fertile days and ovulation... I started taking rainbow light prenatal one-- which is organic and vegetarian friendly (we are vegetarians). I'm brand new to forums/message boards/baby sites, but I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you! :flower:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Jennifer and welcome! Glad you can join us (I was supposed to be ttc myself from January but I seem to have miscalculated my fertile days last month and am now already expecting lol!). Are you doing anything else in preparation for ttc? I was attempting to lose weight but managed to lose it then gain it again ooops!

Tmb any sign of AF yet Hun? How are you?

Jessica's mum how is the NTNP/relaxed ttc coming along, having lots of fun I hope :winkwink:

Meep how are you feeling my bump buddy? I was at work today (I work in healthcare) and some of the strong smells were making me gag!! I never ever gag so I'm wondering if I'm not going to be as lucky this pregnancy and I'm going to get MS this time!

Linny any signs of AF for you yet Hun? 

Kate how are you doing Hun, is everything going well? 

Is everybody looking forward to Christmas?


----------



## Jennifer86

Lol! Congratulations! Thank you for the welcome! I've been using my ladycomp for over a year -- so as long as I pay attention to the red light days, I'm 99.3% not getting pregnant. :thumbup: 

I'm pretty healthy overall, so I'm not really doing anything other than vitamins and continuing to exercise/eat lots of vegetables. My husband and I are going on vacation for Thanksgiving (our anniversary), and Christmas through New Year's... I guess that is sort of a preparation. :flower:

I've visited my doctor for a preconception appointment. I had spinal fusion surgery for scoliosis years ago, I wanted to make sure I was good to go in that regard and have blood work done (I'm mostly vegan, so I wanted to check on my iron and b12 absorption levels). 

Mostly, I'm just excited to get the party started! :happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

That sounds great Jennifer so you are definately ready to go yay! Aw I hope you have a lovely pre-baby vacation! That will be nice to spend the time as a couple and think about the excitement of what's to come!


----------



## _Meep_

Bailey - I basically feel sick all the time now. Certain smells are bothering me but not to the point where I'm gagging, they just smell disgustingly rank. Foods are starting to taste very wrong too ... broccoli especially. It just tastes bitter!

I've hardly been online as I feel like shit. Nice one getting that early scan, I'm sure everyone will be pleased for you. I'm going to just wait it out though I think.

Linny, thanks! It's been fairly miserable so far!

Jennifer - welcome!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Welcome Jennifer :D I too am a vegetarian, have been for over 13 years now, haven't heard of them vitamins will have to check them out. :)

Baileybubs, TTC going ok so far, just waiting for hubby to get home so can BD as trying to stick to every other day.

Meep, I remember when I was pregnant with my daughter I hated the smell of tea which I normally drink every day even more so now. Really strange isn't it how sensitive your smells are.


----------



## baileybubs

My df smokes (he did quit when we had Emilia but soon started again) and I cannot stand the smell! I used to smoke socially myself before we started ttc (2 years ago) but right now it makes me feel sick. So does the smell of cooked veg for some reason! But I love the smell of fresh bread and of coffee! I've just bought a large Yankee candle that's Christmas smells so hoping I like it rather than it making me gag lol!

I can feel the fatigue settling in now, I had a decent nights sleep last night and yet I've just put Emilia for a nap and decided I want one too! Now if only she would actually go to sleep then I would too lol!

Oooh get that hubby Jessica's mum!

Meep sorry you are feeling so poop Hun


----------



## jessicasmum

:haha: baileybubs, I did in the end :winkwink:

Thankfully hubby quit smoking 5 months after we got together which I like to take credit for helping him quit, so he's been smoke free for 10 years now!


----------



## Tmb0047

Heather - glad your DH quit smoking for you....mine is still a smoker and I hate the smell, even more so when pregnant. I don't want to push him to quit though because I know how hard it is :) When are you thinking your fertile day will be?

Bailey and Meep - sorry to hear your feeling sick and getting tired....Luckily it's all worth it in the end!

Jennifer - Welcome! We will be stating to try in January. This will be my 4th baby and my DH's 2....this will be the last for us both. Where are you guys planning your vacation? I'd love to go on vacation right about now! 

Kate - how are you?

AFM - So it's looking like I didn't O 2 weeks ago as AF has not shown up yet. Sigh :( CD46 today so I'm felling a little frustrated. My temps were slighly elevated for a bit but seem to have come back down now....I guess I just have to try to remain patient and calm. The weather here is getting cold...we've got snow on the ground!

Just want to throw this out there....anyone interested in being Facebook friends (assuming you're all on there)? If you'd like to add me look me up.... Tasha Lappage email is [email protected]. Ill leave my info here for a day or two then I'm going to remove it.....add me if you'd like :)


----------



## baileybubs

I would tmb, I'm friends with quite a few people from bnb on fb now! It's great sometimes to put a face to the name lol! I'll have a look for you now, my profile pic is Emilia.


----------



## baileybubs

Think I found you, sent the request. My name isn't Bailey though lol, that's my dogs name who incidentally is the dog in my cover photo.


----------



## Linnys vision

No af yet baileybubs but hoping its in the next two days, I thought I had ov symptoms 14 says ago fri so be nice to see if that may have been the case, im so irregular its hard to know x

meep I remember been really nauseous with dd couldn't decide wat to ea everything made me feel sick but after having the mc ( no preg symptoms)I took it too be more positive and I didn feel so bad cause it shows the pregnancy good and strong but it eventually goes away xx


----------



## Tmb0047

B - you did find me :) I had a nurse with the same name as you when I had me first son....she kinda looked like you to! Ay chance you worked in Canada nearly 10 years ago? Lol

Linny - hope AF shows soon! How old is your DD?


----------



## AuntieKate

Hi Ladies, 

I've been busy the past few days... we hosted dinner parties both Sunday and Monday. Now, I'm soo exhausted!!

Welcome Jennifer! The vacations sound like fun! Where are you headed? My husband and I are going away for New Years too - we're renting a cabin in the mountains a few hours and will do some skiing, snowshoeing, drinking ;) 

Tmb, I feel for you! The long irregular cycles must try on your patience! It's awesome that you're tracking though. You must know your body quite well then and it probably provides a bit of sanity! Linny, sounds like you have irregular cycles too? 

Meep & Bailey, I love the updates on how you're feeling. I'm living vicariously through you both right now! :laugh2: And, I think I drank enough wine for both of you this weekend. Oh boy! 

Nothing too exciting to report on my end. I'm just sooo tired from this weekend. My husband was awesome and helped with most of the cleaning while I did the cooking (he's a keeper). The first night, we had a couple from my work over. They have a 4 month old baby that I'm just smitten with. He was smiling and laughing most of the time. It was pretty cute to see our dog with him; when the baby was crying, Hank (our pup) was soo worried and unsure about the whole thing. Then seeing my husband with the baby... I'm just so ready to get started!! Guh. My AF is due next Monday and I'm still getting these odd sensations in my uterus. Sometimes they're like mini cramps, other times it feels like pressure or a fullness. It's odd. But, I'm sure my body is still sorting itself out after the mc. I'm also telling myself, I've been doing too much pilates. haha.


----------



## apple_20

I can't wait to ttc. I'm in a better place then after my mc. I know this because I feel excited seeing you PG ladies and talking about it rather then scared or upset. 

Woop bring on the crazy symptom spotting


----------



## Jennifer86

We are going to the Bahamas, Cayman Islands, Jamaica & Key West for Thanksgiving week-- then to a cabin for Christmas. I can't wait!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh Jennifer that sounds amazing! I'm jealous lol!

Apple I love listening to people symptom spot! Bring it on!

Ooh Kate I'm liking the sounds of those twinges, could be another bfp for this thread

Tmb lol no never been to Canada I'm afraid, maybe I have a doppelgänger lol!

Meep how you doing Hun? Who have you told already? Are you still waiting? We told parents, we got a mixture of shock but ok with it. 

Linny I hope AF has shown for you so your cycles are more regular. Mine were haywire after my MC, I was ovulating on anything from cd16 to cd21 (which isn't too bad) and I actually conceived on the cycle that was longest with Emilia. This time round they had settled down to cd16 ovulating. Is your lp 14 days?


----------



## jessicasmum

Tmb0047 said:


> Heather - glad your DH quit smoking for you....mine is still a smoker and I hate the smell, even more so when pregnant. I don't want to push him to quit though because I know how hard it is :) When are you thinking your fertile day will be?

Yeah it was hard for hubby to quit and was pretty horrible to me when going through the process of quitting (the way he talked to me) but it was worth it in the end.
If my cycle is similar to last then around 27th November but I wont know for sure because of not using OPKs and my cycles are irregular just hope I actually do still ovulate.


----------



## jessicasmum

Jennifer86 said:


> We are going to the Bahamas, Cayman Islands, Jamaica & Key West for Thanksgiving week-- then to a cabin for Christmas. I can't wait!

Oh wow I would to go to a cabin for Christmas, very jealous.


----------



## Tmb0047

Jen - so jeleous! I would love to get away for the holidays!

Apple - did you recently O? Feel free to share all your symptoms!


----------



## _Meep_

jessicasmum - it's mental, I can smell really ridiculous stuff from downstairs when I am upstairs. Stuff which I wouldn't usually notice unless I was actually there in the room. It's really annoying, because it's always gross smells I can detect. :|

Linny - I am trying to remember this and desperately telling myself that feeling awful is a good sign! I feel a little nervous as I had full on vomitous morning sickness with my first baby which ended in a MMC, and I haven't even been sick with this one, but my boobs are definitely still changing, so that's got to be some progress at work right? I hate my boobs so much right now. They've become two enormous misery points.

Kate - how I wish I could be drinking vast amounts of wine right now. So jealous. All I do is eat yoghurt.

Bailey - I can't believe you *TOLD*!!! Omg! Only my boyfriend and two of my friends (twin girls) know. They both seem mad pleased for me ... I told them on my birthday after they texted me, figuring they don't know any of my other friends and thus won't be able to tell anyone. What did your MIL say? And your parents??? Omg omg, I can't believe you told. I am still way too scared. Still waiting, for as long as I possibly can.


----------



## baileybubs

Meep I know I felt that I had to, MIL didn't say anything at first, but now she has said congratulations, not actually seen her though. My mum was a bit shocked but is ok now too. She keeps checking I'm ok and taking it easy lol!
I'm glad they know now, takes a weight off my shoulders and now I'm even more excited!
Try not to worry about sickness and symptoms too much, both my previous pregnancies were exactly the same and I didn't have any ms in either, one ended in a MMC and the other was my LG so symptoms don't really tell you anything I don't think Hun.


----------



## Tmb0047

Meep, the strong sense of smell is the worst! Hopefully it eases off for you :)


----------



## _Meep_

Thanks guys. I am half wishing I could tell people, just so I don't feel so alone really - I know that sounds pathetic and I'm not alone because OH knows, but I just feel like everything has changed so much over the past couple of weeks ... I don't feel like myself and I feel like having my family sharing in my experience might help, but I'm so terrified of saying anything. It's utterly tragic but I really just want my mum ... :'(


----------



## baileybubs

That's not tragic at all it's a perfectly normal thing to want as she is the person closest to you who has been through this! And also I have to say I often don't feel like myself when I'm pregnant, it's the hormones Hun. Maybe you should tell people so you can talk to people about it, I'm sure people will be happy about it, it might be scary at first but in the end it's gotta be done at some point.


----------



## _Meep_

You're right. I might JUST tell my mum. I know she is the only one who will definitely be happy about it.


----------



## baileybubs

I think it will make you feel better Hun, after I told my best friend I felt so much better about it coz she had a positive reaction and I felt that well at least one other person is a happy as me and df lol! Plus if anyone isn't happy just keep it in the memory bank for when the baby arrives and they all wanna come round and have a hold, then you can tell them where to go lol!! Or maybe just remind them of their negative reaction at least!


----------



## AuntieKate

Oh boy, I so know how you feel meep! I only told the people that I would want to know if I miscarried, so I told both our parents, siblings and a best friend. It just didn't feel right waiting. Now, my husband and I are talking about waiting until after I see the heart rate. Part of me would want to tell my mom, the other part of me couldn't handle making her worry with me - she knows I'm still quite fragile. Such a tough call! Hugs girl!


----------



## _Meep_

Bailey - lol. I'll probably be so paranoid and nervous that I doubt I'll want ANYONE except me holding my baby! People are going to have to work very hard to get a hold of my precious infant. I feel soo guilty now for being secretly annoyed that my sister didn't pass my nephew around very much - I see why now, thinking about it. Oops. 

Kate - the problem is, I wouldn't want anyone at all to know if I MCd. I think it has everything to do with my feelings about the first MC. I was so young when I found out I was expecting, and I didn't know what to do - my boyfriend at the time panicked and we went straight to his mum (her house was closer) and it all came out there. She said I HAD to tell my mum straight away and then she phoned her right in front of me, even though I didn't want her to (she was a total cow). And then EVERYONE knew. My dad went around telling people as if it was his own personal problem - looking for sympathy I guess - he's not a bad person, but it really didn't help me. I felt an enormous amount of shame. And then, when I lost the baby, of course everyone knew about that too and the shame just quadrupled. I felt really wrong and evil and disgusting, especially when people would talk about it in front of me, like it was their thing to talk about - it was as if they thought that it somehow made them more interesting, being involved with someone whose baby had died, if you know what I mean. Even certain family members. Nobody said they were sorry or seemed to wonder how I was coping (except friends, surprisingly) - maybe my family were just scared of what my reaction might be (probably the case), but I did get the impression people didn't really think it mattered THAT much. Because I was young and it was all unplanned, I think they expected me to just get over it, or treat it as if it happened for the best. And it was so unfair, because if I'd had any choice in the matter, I wouldn't have told so quickly. If I'd known what was going to happen, I wouldn't have told at all.

The shame never really went away, and I struggled with anger and anxiety problems (many causes, but the MC sort of brought it all to a head) for years, so if I MC again I will keep it to myself. I can't tell anyone until I'm through the danger zone for that reason. I wouldn't want people to know that about me again, even if I am an adult now. 

Sorry for the rant, I don't really speak about this much. :/


----------



## baileybubs

Aw meep that's awful the way you were treated! I can understand why you are so nervous to tell if that was the reactions you had last time, but don't forget that was 10 years ago so people and attitudes will have changed. But definately tell people when you feel ready, and do not let anyone make you feel ashamed for either being pregnant or having a loss, neither is a shameful thing and you should have had so much more support than that! 

On another note the chances of having a MC after having one MC are in no way any different than for a woman who has never had one, so the odds are in your favour Hun. Not long to go now until the danger zone is behind us :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

And Kate it is a dilemma isn't it, but last time when I told my mum at 7 weeks she said she would have been so mad at me if I hadn't told her til after the scan, coz she wouldn't like to think that her daughter was more worried about causing her any upset rather than asking her for her support....if that makes sense. So that's why I eventually decided to tell her at 6 weeks this time, and although she was shocked and now I get a daily text making sure im taking it easy, she'd much prefer it to not knowing (so she says!!)


----------



## AuntieKate

Hugs again Meep!! That's awful that people made you feel that way and took control over the situation and your body. No wonder you struggled with your decision to tell people. So many left over lingering feelings. An experience like that will undoubtedly shape you for life! Please don't apologize for 'a rant' - that's why there is this thread, so we can hash stuff out! We're here for you :hugs: I know with my mc, it was hard to find people to talk to about it. And quite frankly, my husband is wonderful but he could only handle so much. Best talking to girls that have been through something similar before or a mom. Moms are great like that  There are so many things in that story I find unfathomable - like they actually talked about it in front of you without asking how you were doing? That shit's f-cked up. 

Bailey, I will probably end up telling my mom but then my husband will want to tell his... and you know how it goes. Time will tell what I do. I'll cross that bridge when I'm actually pregnant.


----------



## Tmb0047

Meep - virtual hugs from me as well :) Your story makes me sad, no one deserves to be treated like that! It's funny when you are young people find that everything is THEIR business and seem to think its okay to voice their thoughts and opinions out loud. My brother got his gf pregnant when she was 15 and both sides of the family were very opinionated about it....after a while though we all warmed up to the pregnancy and we all LOVE their little boy! Maybe if the mc hadn't occurred your family and friends may have changed their feeling as well. There will never be anyway to know what could or would have been but I hate to think that you feel you need to go through this alone now as an adult. Does your family like your oh? And does his family like you? This is a different situation then it was 10 years ago and although the past is hard to let go of you really need to stop beating yorself up about it. Forgive yourself because you did not do a damn thing wrong!

Either way, you are not alone....you've got us :) Tell when you are ready!

I was always a crapy secret keeper so my family and some friends new within a few days of testing! My mom was always the first one to now (besides my kiddos dad) as I am very close with her :)


----------



## _Meep_

Thanks ladies. None of my immediate family were mean to me, but I don't think they were particularly happy about it, or had any positive feelings about it. I think really there is too much stigma and stereotypical assumption attached to teenage pregnancy - yes, it's true that a lot of girls in that situation are perhaps troublesome, or living a wild lifestyle, or making deliberate unwise choices because they haven't been properly educated or informed about the enormous responsibilty that babies are, but they still need help. At the other end of the scale, you can be a straight A, scholarship pupil, in the private school system all your life, but that doesn't affect how fertile you are! Yet people still assume that you must be going off the rails, that you're sleeping around, that you must be having constant, wild, age-inappropriate sex off your face on crack in order to have conceived as a teenager.

WRONG. And I ask those people who the stupid one really is? Everyone knows it only takes a single sperm, right? Right? Ack.

When I tell my family, I don't want any comments or concerns coming up regarding the past, namely the MC. You are correct Kate that it has shaped my life quite largely and I don't want it tainting anything else now, especially something that is supposed to be good. I feel like it's my thing to carry. Nobody else has any right to talk about it. 

One family member quite recently mentioned it over a meal out, although it was VERY loosely related to the conversation around the table at the time, and I knew they were just doing it in case any of the friends/acquaintances around the table were unaware of what had happened to me. I completely went off my food and just sat there thinking 'FUCK YOU' because I knew they only mentioned it to make people think they were a hero at the centre of a tragic story. That's what I mean about people just bringing it up and bandying it about like it's their personal pain. None of them were there with me in the hospital. Really pisses me off.

Yes, my parents like my OH and I assume his parents like me. I don't know what I'm scared of really. Stuff about the MC coming up I suppose and my dad mainly getting all worried and going around telling everyone his daughter's pregnant but it's oh-so-stressful and high risk because she lost a baby once. It annoys me whenever I think about it, as I'm 90% sure that's what will happen, but then I amuse myself by imagining that people will ask him how old I am, thinking his reaction is so extreme that I must be 12 or something and he'll have to admit that I'm 26 and plenty old enough to have a baby.

Anyway, I'll stop talking crap now. Thanks for the support girls. X


----------



## ProudMommiie

I will join for sure.....Hiiii I have pcos and I wtt in Jan 2014 for my number 3.


----------



## Linnys vision

Hey well no af yet full sure I was about to get them :( is the LH phase same 14 days for all or can it be longer cause cm would suggest I did have signs of ovulation im so confused


----------



## _Meep_

A 'normal' luteal phase is considered to be anything from 10 - 16 days I believe. It varies from woman to woman, but in the same woman it should not change, i.e. if your luteal phase is 12 days, it's unlikely to vary from month to month. Remember that fertile CM doesn't tell you exactly when you ovulate, just that you are likely to ovulate soon - it's said quite a lot that you probably ovulate the day you last notice fertile CM or the day after that. Also remember that when calculating the luteal phase, you count from the day after you ovulated to the day BEFORE your next AF, as the first day of AF is day 1 of your cycle. Confusing though if you can't be exactly sure when you ovulated!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree with that, I've read pretty much the same stuff. I think your LP can vary by just a day but usually stays the same


----------



## AuntieKate

Morning ladies... 

How is everyone doing? I haven't been on much over the weekend. 

Meep, sorry to hear that people are still throwing random comments around. I can't stand when people act like that. Sounds a little passive aggressive to me. You should have told them to fuck off. :thumbup:

Welcome ProudMommie! How old are your little ones? 

How are you doing Linnys vision? I'm waiting for my AF too; feels like it's right around the corner. I'm still trying to figure my body out. No idea how long my luteal phase is either.


----------



## Tmb0047

Hey ladies!

Linny - I agree with meep's run down on the luteal phase :) I was sure I had Od as well but that was about 20 days ago now! Stupid body! Hope AF shows for you soon :)

Kate - love your comment to meep :) Hope AF is nice to you this cycle if/when she decides to show. Any possible pregnancy signs?

Hope our pregnant ladies are doing well :)

Welcome proud :)


AFM - cd50 something now and still no sign of AF I've been horrible at temping and OPKing as Ive just given up on this cycle for right now.....I'm sure Ill get back on top of it soon. I just want AF to show! Agh! On another note, Ive applied for two jobs. Hoping I get a call for an interview I love being home but I must admit I miss working and earning an income. Not sure if I'm going back to work or not but if the pay is good enough to cover child care and still bring home a decent amount at the end of the month then I think I'd take it! Plus DH has no benefits at his job and both the ones I applied to will so that would help out a lot also! Anyway, keep your fingers crossed for me :)


----------



## _Meep_

Kate, that made me snigger. I am perfectly prepared to tell people to fuck off if and when they make stupid or insensitive comments regarding this pregnancy. Probably won't have much of an effect though, as I tell people to fuck off all the time when they are being idiotic, which is often.

I made the mistake of telling OH's mother that I was feeling sick the other day as she asked me if I wanted to go to a concert and I was feeling really ill, so just told the truth. Then earlier, I was frying garlic for some bolognese and the smell unexpectedly made me heave so I sat on the kitchen floor for about ten seconds and OF COURSE she walked in at that moment and asked me loads of questions about how I was feeling. Then she goes 'You're not pregnant are you?' and I dunno if it's just me being paranoid, but it seemed such a negative way to ask me, like she was hoping I wouldn't be. Ffs.

I just said 'No' and went back to frying my garlic and trying not to retch. She knows. I'm sure of it. :(


----------



## AuntieKate

Tmb - seriously CD50? Whoa. At what point do you take a preg test? What's your longest cycle? 

That a girl Meep. I love a girl that can tell others off. It's a must in my book. (even though, I really suck at it. haha).

My AF was 'due' today as per my little app. Pretty sure it will show tomorrow. Honestly, I've been cramping since I've ovulated. With other little symptoms that could either be AF or a wee bun. Last night my cramps were quite bad so I used a hot water bottle. I for sure thought AF was coming. Now I definitely think tomorrow. haha. I was reading a lot into it last week, but now I'm doing better. What will be, will be. I would be happy either way. I'm planning if I'm not preggers, that I would like to drop 10 lbs before we start officially trying in January. A really love to have my wine and eating portion sizes similar to my husband; so I'll need to cut back. It'll be hard, but something positive to focus on.


----------



## AuntieKate

This is what I've tracked so far in the TWW board; 

CD13: Ovulation pain, EWCM, BD
1-3DPO: ever so mild cramps or twinges at night
5DPO: aware of sensations in uterus, feels tight; quite fatigued today
6DPO: Clump of EWCM x1, pressure/mild cramps again at night, very irritable
7DPO: anxious, insomnia
8DPO: very aware of uterus, left focal side
9DPO: twinges left side of uterus, ++ fatigued, dizzy in AM
10DPO: Feels like PMS; cramps full blown like AF going to arrive any minute, irritable, bloating, headache, drinking lots H20, dizzy moments, breasts feel full. Very vivid dream; while at work, a doctor/friend gave me an ultrasound because she knew I was worried; she said 'You're baby is growing just fine. Relax. Go back to work.' 
11DPO: AF-like cramps all morning (continues to be left sided). 
12DPO: AF-like cramps persist. Creamy CM. Sore throat; run down? BFN on cheapie. 
13DPO: Mild cramps. Creamy CM. Very fatigue. Sore throat
14DPO: AF-like cramps; used hot water bottle in evening. Very fatigue; horrible insomnia last night. Feel like crying (very much PMS symptom for me).
15DPO: Feels like AF is about to arrive any minute, cramps, wet feeling. Binge eating!! BFN in AM. 

AF due 15 DPO (28 day cycle)...


----------



## baileybubs

Tmb I hope you get AF soon Hun? What's the longest cycle you've had? Must be so hard just waiting around!

Meep I'm sorry your MIL reacted like that, just don't let them get to you. I'd say that my in laws aren't over the moon either to be honest but I've got to the point of who cares now! Even my mum said "oh no" as her initial reaction! My dad is the only one who actually responded positively so we know who gets first hold of the new baby lol! Just think about how much you and your oh want this baby and that's all that matters. 

Kate what tests did you use? It all really sound so positive, maybe it's a late implanter?


----------



## _Meep_

Omg Kate, I so hope you are pregnant!!!!! I had loads of those sorts of symptoms too, and I was convinced I couldn't be, but Bailey was all like 'Sounds like a positive sign, maybe you are a late implanter' lol, and she was right! I reckon her spidey senses were tingling in the right direction because she was pregnant too. We seem to have good luck in this club. Hope it's rubbing off on you!!

Bailey, ugh, I know she can't be sure or anything but I just have this horrible feeling that she knows and she thinks our silence about it is a reluctance to admit it due to shame or worry or something, but it isn't that. WE want our baby. We're plenty old enough to have our baby. Why does everyone have to act like babies are such a scary and negative thing? So irritating. And now I'm going to have to admit that I lied when we finally tell her, if we can ever find the courage now. Meh.

On a different note, I think I'm having a boy. Something in my body just reckons 'boy' more than it suspects 'girl'. Cool. Anything giving you any ideas about your baby's sex?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol meep I was convinced 100% that I was having a boy last time, and as you can see I was so wrong! But I'm getting an inkling towards boy again this time so probably having another girl haha! Maybe Emilia is going to be a tomboy and that's what I could sense lol! 
The old wives tales are that MS is worse with a girl (but I had none with Emilia and do this time so ??) also if you get spotty then girl (again no spots last time and loads this time) also if you crave sweet things then girl which is the one thing that was true with Emilia I wanted chocolate and ice cream. This time I want cheese and crackers, chippy tea and all bad junk food like McDonald's lol!


----------



## _Meep_

Haha! I always thought I'd want a girl first, but now I really don't care. Got awful full-on vomiting sickness with my first, so maybe that one was a girl? I haven't been sick once yet with this one, but I certainly feel sick. Not sure I believe all that stuff, but there seems to be a small element of truth to it. No spots yet ... hope it stays that way. I also crave sweet things, but then I do that anyway - it's been awful since I got a brace put on my top teeth. Because I know I shouldn't be eating sugar, I just want it more. Luckily it's only a tiny cosmetic correction and my teeth have moved so fast I'll only have them for a total of six months and get them off in February.

I've been wanting crappy junk too, but lately I've gone off everything. Fish tastes really awful now, as do vegetables, which isn't promising. Just got to force myself I suppose, especially under the watchful eyes of my fucking MIL.

Just noticed that the little chick on my ticker has suddenly grown miraculously fat overnight. Are you supposed to show at seven weeks? Nothing seems to be happening to me at all. I'm only aware I have a uterus when I sneeze, because it really hurts, which I suppose is a good sign that it's stretching ... ?


----------



## Tmb0047

Katie and bailey - My cycles are really long....like REALLY LONG! The longest one when I was ttc my last son was 157 days and that AF was induced with provera so I have no clue how long it would have gone on naturally. It's not abnormal for me to end up with 2 natual AF's in a year. It was great when I was younger but now I worry about things like cervical or unterin cancer due to the lack of natural uterine cleansing. And it's also a real bugger when ttc! Atleast I do know that fumera works for me if we do end up going that route :)

Meep and bailey - I had not one single day of morning sickness with my first DS then was pretty sick with my DD but it only lasted 5 weeks....my second DS I was very ill! I ended up on meds to help me keep food down and not feel like crap all the time. So I'm not sure what to believe of the old wives tales :) Also, all 3 of mine had a ton of hair and the only one I had heartburn or indigestion was with was my last one....and even then, it was mild. I was like you in the guessing bailey....I swore each one of them was the opposite of what I had! I always had to double check as I always swore I knew what I was having! Lol


----------



## Tmb0047

Meep - hoping your current feeling changes from "dead" soon! Lol


----------



## AuntieKate

I'm sure it was awesome when you were younger tmb! But I definitely appreciate your concerns about your health now. I suppose there is nothing really that you can do about it except yearly paps? Nice that you can use provera while you're ttc though. Probably eases the stress a little bit. 

No AF again this morning. A few months ago I had a 30 day cycle though so who knows. Bailey, I'm using my hospital tests. They look like the 'dollar tree' test I've seen girls uses on here. Just basic white with HCG written on it. I researched them online and they're suppose to have a sensitivity of 25 miu/ml - which is equal to FRER. I sorta doubt it though. Still I feel as though I'm out. I was supposed to get my FRER in the mail on Friday but it still hasn't shown. I would love to test on that before I start work again tomorrow. I did test this AM and was a little confused; saw a tiny little line, almost like someone underline the test line with pink. Pretty sure that must be an evap; kinda despise these tests!


----------



## _Meep_

Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate ... you could well be pregnant!!! My line was really faint ... got darker (as you can see in my picture) after about ten minutes!!!

OH MY GOD - fingers and toes crossed for you ... my boobs feel big enough to cross too right now, but I suspect that might be inordinately painful. Really really hope you'll be joining the Failed Miserably club in the next couple of days!!

Tmb - still dead I'm afraid!! Bleargh.


----------



## AuntieKate

I'm pretty sure it was evap - I took a picture and nothing showed up, even after tweaking. Definitely evap, just a strange one. Hence why I hate these tests. I refuse to go buy a test here because it's such a small valley; I would start too many rumours. 

Just a waiting game now. My cramps are back; still left sided. Normally my cramps are all over period cramps. Not unilateral. I could have a cyst. 

:coffee: . . . . . . . .


----------



## _Meep_

I felt like AF was coming for three days before I got the BFP - the cramps were totally indistinguishable from AF cramps. 

I also hated buying tests. I wanted to punch a stupid shelf-stacking teenage girl in the face when she noticed me taking down a test from a shelf and stared instantly at my stomach. Wish people would mind their own business sometimes!


----------



## AuntieKate

Guh! I totally hear yah. I'm pretty sure people knew I was pregnant in April (I wasn't feeling so hot and I work in the medical field) and since then, everyone has been looking at my stomach. Mind you, I have put a few pounds on. But still, fuck off. People just can't help themselves!!


----------



## AuntieKate

FRER arrived in mail and gave me a glaring BFN. Very stark whiteness. Had used my AM urine (kept it just in case. Gross, I know.) Sorta thought I was pregnant :( Have eaten three cookies, a sandwich and some of my husband chips. Must be PMS. haha. Ohh well. AF will likely show tomorrow while I'm at work, awesome!


----------



## _Meep_

I know, it's so annoying!!!! My boyfriend's mother is still making annoying hints and trying to get me to admit I'm pregnant - but it's so irritating because I'm sure she's been convinced I'm pregnant every month that she's known me, it just so happens that she's finally right.

I was trying to put on my shoes earlier over very thick socks as it's getting really cold and I called them 'fuckers' as they weren't going on easily, and she was like 'Are you sure it's not just your feet growing?' I wanted to punch her in the face as well, it's just so intrusive. Ffs, if I wanted to tell her now, I would. She can't keep making comments at me like I'm some sort of blank, unfeeling mannequin to try and catch me out or get me to confess. I do have feelings and a right to privacy!! Why does everyone think pregnant women and their business are some sort of shit that's up for grabs to be manipulated and tossed around at will? I hate other people.

Can you keep pee then? Does the hormone survive? Do you have to refrigerate it or something?


----------



## _Meep_

Hope AF doesn't show and you get a BFP. I did a test that was negative just two days before I got my BFP.


----------



## AuntieKate

Yup you can save it if you use it within a few hours. Half life of 24 hours I believe. 

Was your AF late meep? I don't quite remember the details... 

Your MIL sounds like a piece of work... I couldn't handle all those comments. I'm 'too sensitive' as my hubby says! haha. Wait until you have the baby and then she'll probably be making comments on how to raise the kid too. 

I feel pretty deflated right now. I really want a baby. A July baby would be perfect! :cry: I wish my husband would just give in and start 'officially' trying.


----------



## _Meep_

I did a test about 2 days before AF was due and then did another on the day AF should have come and it was positive. It's been late now for about three weeks, so I'm definitely pregnant! But my God, I feel so so sick. :(

She's nice but she does ask far too many questions and it really gets to me at times, especially now my hormones are running high. I am quite sure she will be a nightmare with the baby, if clear rules about what we will tolerate and what we won't are not laid down.

Don't be deflated - there's still a chance, assuming AF hasn't showed up? Just keep pouncing on him when you know you're fertile - he won't put up much of a fight - and if it happens, it happens. That's what I did. I told him there was a chance and we agreed that since I Od early there were probably loads of sperm waiting around anyway, but I don't think either of us actually expected it to happen so fast. There's no good time really. Just be as persuasive as possible and he'll come round.


----------



## Linnys vision

Hi guys hope all s good with everyone. Afm I got af yesterday so my cycle length was 57 days, I was worried for a bit as I started a new job which is very stressful and thought it might have an impact on it but it didn't which is good. It looks like I should be ovulating around new years eve so looking forward now its getting close :)


----------



## _Meep_

Brilliant - have you now worked out how long your LP is so you can be sure next time? Hope AF isn't getting you down too much! Not long to go now!


----------



## Tmb0047

Kate - sorry about the BFN :( I hate when those tests play tricks on you! Did AF show today?

Linny - glad to hear AF arrived right around when expected :) My last baby was conceived on either the Dec 31, Jan 1 or Jan 2 :) hehe what a way to start the new year!

Meep - Hope you mil backs off a little and doesn't drive you too crazy! I keep hoping that when you do spill your good news everyone will be ecstatic for you :)

AFM - Found out the other day that I'm going to be an Auntie again! Not sure if I shared before or not but my brother and his gf are due with their 2nd in April?! And now my DH's sister is due in July! This will be her 7th! I'm so excited for both babies to arrive :) I'm really hoping that we will be able to announce that we are expecting before either of the new babies are born....guess only time will tell!


----------



## AuntieKate

That's very exciting Linny! 

When will you be officially TTC tmb? Very exciting with all those babies & baby bumps around. 7 is hard to wrap my head around! haha. Do you live close to them?

No AF this morning. I'm going to be well prepared at work though. And if nothing, then I will test again tomorrow. I work really random hours right now. I had to confess to my husband last night that my AF was late and he mentioned he's even noticed that I've been quite tired and just off this month. So we'll see.


----------



## _Meep_

Thanks tmb. I am just avoiding her now as I feel sick all the time and my fuse is about a millimetre long as a result. I like to hope that people will be pleased for me, but I am trying to be realistic about the fact that they will probably be annoying twats and ask stupid personal questions that will creep me out.

Ooh exciting! Two more babies to welcome into the world, how lovely! Really hope you get pregnant quickly so you can join in with the baby fever wholeheartedly!

Kate, any sign of AF? I get confused by the timing of your posts as I live in England and am never sure whether it is morning or evening for you!! It's 20th November, 17:33 here ... what time are you on? I hope you are pregnant!! Really really want you to be pregnant! Stupid confusing AF.


----------



## AuntieKate

Yeah, I feel out of the loop because I'm always posting much later than most of you. hehe. 

It's Nov 20 @ 2 pm. I'm CD 31 and no AF yet. So, officially I'm three days late. I've had one cycle of 30 days. So who knows. I did not test this AM, but will test again tomorrow morning. A bit of an emotional roller coaster. Would be wonderful to just know either way and get it over with.


----------



## _Meep_

Wow, you're like eight hours behind us! I'm just about to go to bed.

Seriously, if you're absolutely sure about when you ovulated and you had all the EWCM and cramping ovary signs, etc. then really the only possible explanation is that you are pregnant, isn't it? I can't think of any other reason why AF would not arrive if ovulation definitely occurred.

I really feel for you anyway. It must be shit not knowing - I'd be starting to freak out and get pissed off. Hope you get an answer tomorrow. :S


----------



## _Meep_

I just looked back at your little chart and you recorded some EWCM at 6dpo? Perhaps that could have been your O date instead, later than expected? The month before my BFP I was totally confused by some weird patches of CM, one a few days later than the other - I ended up thinking I was pregnant but in the end AF just came later than I had expected. Then I got all worried that I was going through an early menopause because my flow was all light and fucked up (pathetic I know). I hate bodies, they really are total *******s and confusing and horrible at times. I'm sorry you're having to put up with this. :(


----------



## Tmb0047

As meep heads to bed I am cooking dinner :) I'm only an hour off from you Kate! I'm in Manitoba :)


----------



## _Meep_

So bizarre that you guys can be on the same bit of land but in different time zones! Britain is so tiny in comparison. I've always wanted to go to Winnipeg (that IS in Manitoba right?), merely because Eric Schweig lives there and I've loved him deeply and passionately for most of my life. I should probably grow up now I'm having a baby. Or at least pretend I'm a mature person who doesn't still indulge desperate teenage crushes ... but some fires just never burn out. My loins when presented with the notion of my beloved Eric are the prime example. Night everyone.


----------



## Tmb0047

Yes, meep, Canada is pretty big :) I live about an hour out of Winnipeg....I'm actually heading there with the kiddos for an appointment tomorrow! 

Not sure what's up on my end. I am very irritable the past 2 days and today my nips are sore (more so the left one!?)....yesterday I passed the irritability off as lack of sleep as we've had a few rough nights over here but now with the sore boobies I'm hoping its a sign that AF might actually be on her way!?


----------



## AuntieKate

Sometimes the time zone can be a pain the ass. I have a friend on the east coast and we really have to plan a 'date' so we can chat on the phone. She's five hours ahead of me. My family is three hours ahead and that sorta screws things up a bit too. Last Christmas when we went home to Ontario to see our families, it took us 24 hours of travel time (two flights). Brutal eh? Or five days driving! This country is HUGE! Love it though. So beautiful! 

Today is CD 31, no AF and another BFN on FRER. All I have to say is WOW!! 

I thought I had total ovulation pains on CD13 - very sharp left sides pains, that lasted on 3-5 minutes. I had quite a bit of EWCM as well as increased sex drive. Meep, that CD6 clump of EWCM was strange - it was literally a clump, almost gelatinous (maybe EWCM is bad descriptor). No idea what it was. For that matter, no idea what's going with my body. 

I had a blighted ovum in May, so it never grew to be a baby. Just a very large ovum. My body wasn't releasing it either. So, I had to take misoprostol; so I basically induced a miscarriage. After this messed up cycle and the other one a couple of months ago, I am certain that drug fucked my body up. Back then my MD recommended going on the pill for 2-3 months to reset my body and she found woman conceived easier after coming right off the pill. Sooo, I may give her a ring. I really don't want to go on the pill, but this is kinda exhausting. I'm still getting AF like cramps on left side. Grrrrr!!


----------



## Linnys vision

Tmboo - surely would be a great way to start the new year fingers crossed it is :)

Meep- im relieved I got them id say my Lp 16 days


----------



## _Meep_

Tmb - ha!!! What's Winnipeg like? Any sign of AF???

Kate - ugh. I had a blighted ovum too, which caused a MMC, so I guess my body wasn't releasing it either. They offered me a D&C but I opted to let nature take its course - which was a huge mistake as the final process was horrible, violent, painful and devastating. I was never offered a drug to induce it ... but then it was 9 years ago. Has AF arrived for you? So annoying to think that some crap the doctors gave you could have caused all this uncertainty. :(

Linny - your luteal phase of 16 days falls within the normal range, great news! Hehe.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies sorry I've been MIA! How are you all?

Kate I had misoprostol too when I had my MMC but mine wasn't a blighted ovum, baby measured 11 weeks. It was the worst decision I made, I hated what it did to me and I was bleeding for 6 weeks after coz it didnt clear properly and I had to have a procedure done in the end to remove it (wasn't a d&c coz a doctor thought he'd try manually dliatinb my cervix first coz my womb was clear, it was directly behind my cervix that wasn't, thankfully it worked). But my cycles were longer afterwards, although I did conceive Emilia after 3 months but it was a longer cycle. My GP recommended going back on the pill too, seemed weird doing that though when we were ttc!

Meep I wished I had opted for the d&c too, although I don't think anyone's thinking straight in that position are they? How are you feeling?

Tmb how are you Hun? 

How is everyone else? Sorry I've forgotten what's been going on, baby brain at its worst! I forgot to go to my doctors appt today to get my flu jab!


----------



## _Meep_

Hey hey, 

The MC was awful - by the time my body realised everything had gone wrong, I was about 14 weeks and went into full on labour, which was of course hideously painful. I also bled so badly that I couldn't stand up and kept being sick, so had to go to A&E and ended up spending a couple of nights on a drip. Rubbish. Did they tell you too that it would just be like a heavy AF? Liars. I was passing clots of tissue the size of large matchboxes.

In other news, I feel pretty awful. Can't sleep much past 4 a.m. because that's when the nausea strikes, and it lasts pretty much up until my evening meal. Nothing seems to help much, though I've been wearing sea bands and they're ok. How are you feeling now? Have you actually been sick, because I can't seem to get that far, though I've started gagging a lot!

Also (worst news) MIL now knows. OH stupidly stashed a playmat we had bought (brand new in a charity shop, £5.99, couldn't resist) in a cupboard in a spare bedroom. I kept asking him to move it, but he kept saying she would never go in there. Of course she did, and of course she mentioned it, so I made OH tell her later on after we tried to cover it up and did a pathetic job. I figured she would start staring at my stomach looking for changes unless we told the truth. Apparently, she stood there with her mouth hanging open, and when he mentioned that we felt we had been forced to tell because of all the comments she had been making recently, she said those had been a 'joke' and that she'd had no idea, which was an obvious lie!! He then banned her from asking questions and she almost immediately asked if it was planned (as if it matters) and was promptly told to fuck off. Such a very rude question.

I stupidly explained about my MC being the reason we have been reluctant to say anything, and she has since been needling me for details on that. I tried to gloss over the parts I mentioned above, as I didn't want to discuss them with her, by saying not opting for a D&C was a mistake and that it had been traumatic, and she asked me WHY it had been a mistake/traumatic!!! Um, why do you think?!

She hasn't said congratulations or showed any sign of being pleased or happy for us. I don't really know what she thinks. She seems shocked that two people aged 26 and 27 could possibly conceive a child, but maybe I'm just being paranoid and reading too much into stuff. It might be nice if she seemed slightly happy though. Am I just being selfish there? OH is their only child.

Earlier, she asked OH how I was while I was sleeping and then said she had hoped I would be feeling better because she wanted me to help her with some paperwork (I'm a qualified proofreader). Needless to say, I haven't been down all evening. I feel more disgusting and more of a freak now than I already did with this shitty nausea and my body bloated out all over the place. I also feel embarrassed and ashamed, and I hope someone will be visibly happy for us in the future or I'm going to have to carry this feeling the whole nine months. Or just stay in seclusion and not see anybody.

Sorry for the long post. I feel so fed up and like I'm somehow not entitled to the congratulations and good wishes everyone else seems to receive when they're pregnant. Is there some 'proper' way to do it that stimulates pleasantry from others? Do you have to be married, or have been together for ten years, or what? What makes it ok for some people to create a life and not for others?

Hope you are all having a better day than I am anyway!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh meep I think most people tend to react in a way we don't want them too, people don't seem to understand that you are looking for a positive response and a congratulations!!! My mum said "oh no" and MIL said "well there'll be more nappies won't there" gee thanks that's what I was hoping you'd all say! Oh and FIL said "can't you keep it in your pants lad" to df!! He was joking but still! My dad was the only one with a good reaction and even he didn't say congrats, he said "I think it's good, they'll be closer in age and then you might be more likely to have another" lol. 
Just wait til you show them all the first scan pic and they'll all show much more enthusiasm I'm sure.


----------



## AuntieKate

Sorry to hear your MIL is a gimp. I have to agree with Bailey and say that I'm sure she'll change her tune once she sees the scan, starts to see a baby bump, etc. She's get over herself and soon start thinking about the LO. Feel free to vent all you need. 

Bailey, my dad had the best reaction when we were expecting earlier this year. Kinda sweet in my mind. I agree with him; nice to have them close in age. 

Not much to update with me. Still no AF and all BFNs. 9 days late. Intermittent left sided cramps persists. I spotted a bit of brown CM last night and the night prior as well; thought for sure AF was about to show. Thankfully, I'm seeing my MD today (was schedule for a pap, whohoo) and hopefully she'll check things out. I'm such a nurse and running through a problem list in my head. 

How is everyone else doing? Countdown is on eh? Only a few more weeks until the New Year!! Very exciting time of year for us!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies it's been quiet on here! I thought I'd managed to unsubscribe and had missed loads or something!

How is everyone?


----------



## _Meep_

Vomitous. Don't get me wrong, I am so happy and grateful to be pregnant but this all-day sickness is so awful!! And the CRYING! I watched Forrest Gump the other day, and as soon as the feather started floating about, I started crying, and continued in this fashion until the end. Pathetic!

How are you Bailey?


----------



## baileybubs

Similar minus the vomiting lol! Mines just nausea thankfully I don't think I'd cope with vomiting! And the crying is terrible, I cried at the results of strictly the other week when Anton du beck was kicked off coz he was so lovely and gracious lol!!! 

Counting down to my scan now, 19 days!


----------



## Tmb0047

Hello Ladies! It sure has been quiet on here. Hope all is well with everyone :)

I've been out of town for a few day...just got home last night. It was nice to get away but it is so nice to be back at home! We didn't go too far, just a 3 1/2 drive back home to visit DH's side of the family. It was the first time we've had all 15 grand-kids together! We even managed to get a photo of the whole clan!

I am still plugging along on the same cycle....no sign of ovulation or AF! WTF! I am getting frustrated! Oh well, I guess there is not much I can do about it. I am just happy to have the month of December to keep me busy so that I wont be focusing so much on my cycle. DH and I are no longer being careful...I haven't been charting or taking my vitamins...just kind of in a funk. 

Meep - Sorry you are so sick and emotional. Hopefully your hormones will level out slightly in the near future. I see you've made some more announcement! Are non of your family members on facebook?

Bailey -Yay for the scan! Its getting close now :) I cant wait to see a pick of your little bean.

Have either of you put any thoughts in to more baby names?

Hope my fellow WTTers are doing well :) The new year is so close!


----------



## _Meep_

I think my hormones are dropping off - have felt pretty normal today ... a little worried that it's a bit early. But I'll probably feel rank again tomorrow. 

Hehe yes, figured I may as well tell some people. My brother, sister and dad all use Facebook, but I deleted my 'personal' profile bearing my real name about three years ago. This one I use now is just for a select group - I can see my family any time I like, lol. Also, my mad ex can't find me under a pseudonym (I hope).

I've got lots of girls' names I like but not so many boys' names. Plus I keep going off names I previously found charming ... it's really annoying.


----------



## AuntieKate

Hi all, 

I've been offline for a bit as well. I worked quite a bit the past few days and am quite tired. I saw my MD last week; she was lovely and ran a labs and did a bedside ultrasound. I am not pregnant. Just a fluke cycle. I ended up getting my AF yesterday; 15 days late. Pretty brutal. So, I'm going to start temping so I know what's going on. 
Also, my husband and I are putting off TTC until March now for a few reasons. We're playing on going to Hawaii on March break and after this month, I just don't want to think about ttc for a while. It really screwed with my head.
Anyways, best of luck to you ladies and I will be checking in periodically to see how everyone is doing! :hugs:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies is it ok to join you in your last leg of WTT? 

We lost our baby at the weekend and know we would like to try again sometime in the new year, when we feel ready. Feels strange to be here again.

Hope everyone is getting along okay? 

Xx


----------



## _Meep_

Ah Kate, how crappy. Glad you finally got AF though. Hopefully everything will go back to normal now. It's beastly when your cycles go out of whack. Stupid bodies. :(

Hi sailorsgirl and welcome. Sorry to hear about your loss. It's a horrible horrible thing to have to go through, but one which a few of us here have experienced so you can talk about it any time you need to. We'll all be here to listen. x


----------



## Tmb0047

Kate - Glad AF arrived for you finally! Temping is a great idea as it will tell you exactly when you O which will in turn let you know when to expect AF. A holiday sounds wonderful...I am jealous! We've got nearly 8 inches of snow on the ground here so a nice hot, sunny place would be welcomed :) I know when I was TTC last time around it nearly drove me nuts! I hope that you can keep calm when you do officially start to try...and I hope it happens quickly. 

Sailor - You are more than welcome to join us! Sorry about your loss, very sad. Looks like you have 2 little ones right now? How old are they? I have 3...we will be trying for our 4th and final!

Meep - How are you feeling today? Has the morning sickness returned? 

Bailey - How are you doing? 

AFM - I'm doing okay. CD68 :( Blah! We put our tree up last night :) Plan to decorate it tonight when the kids are home from school. Also, Ive been busy with thank you cards. I am a slacker! Our wedding anniversary is on the 29th and I am just getting to the thank you cards now. Better late than never though, right?! As for TTC, DH and I haven't really talked much about it lately. We have not been careful at all and I think that is pretty much going to be our only method with this one. I have it set in my mind that if it happens, it happens. I'm thinking we will pretty much be in the not trying, not preventing mode. Also, I'm thinking if nothing happens by the time our youngest hits 2 1/2 then maybe 3 kids is what we were meant to have. I guess time will tell :) All of the above can change at any point though! lol


----------



## d1kt8r

Hello ladies I haven't read all the pages as there is just so many lol. we are waiting until the new year to starts trying again just recently I was pregnant in Sept of this year and before I had found out I went for my normal PAP smear anyyyyway it came back bad they did a biopsy turns out I have cancer in my cervix, and they need to do a LLETZ procedure so I had 2 options 1. keep the baby and not do anything about the cancer till after by then it could of spread and be a lot worse or 2. Terminate and get the surgery done so I had to choose option 2 was the hardest thing I have ever had to do and now I cant stop thinking about the baby, so ill be getting surgery early new year now ( surgeons are already starting to go on xmas holidays) and once ive got the all clear (being positive) we will be trying, we also cosleep with our 19month old son and we are going to use this time in between to start transitioning him into his own bed. I cant wait :) hope to make some online friends to share the journey with :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi, thanks for the welcome. I have a 2 year old girl and a 1 year old boy. This will be our third and final :) 

I am still waiting for hormones to drop at the moment. The hospital called yesterday telling me my levels werent halving like they should in a normal miscarriage. Really hoping not to have a d&c as we want to TTC as soon as possible :(

Wow so sorry that you had to make such a difficult decision D1kt8r. How are you getting on waiting for your surgery? Hope you dont have too long wait. Xxx


----------



## d1kt8r

Im hoping that it will be early january. Wasnt very nice. I hope u fpnt have to have a dnc and get ur number 3 soon :)


----------



## _Meep_

Yeah it's still there, but not nearly as bad as it was, think I hit my peak and am now on the mend. Hopefully. Who am I kidding, I'm shitting myself that something is wrong. Doctor was pathetic, crap and unhelpful when I went today.

Hope you are all ok.


----------



## angiepie

AF is here and it's finally my last cycle before TTC. :D


----------

